# Single girls having/considering IVF part 7



## aweeze

New home ladies


----------



## Roo67

Oh am i first (after our lovely mod of course )


----------



## Maya7

Rose - definitely with socks ... even if it is a gimmick, seeing the horrible gunge lifted away made me feel healthier! ...
Maya


----------



## Maya7

Maybe it'll get newbies reading back editions of the previous thread... or the site   to make sure its nothing risque..  

Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco-I took certrotide on mine but the clinic used to ring a few times a day and say inject now- so can't really help you, no side effects though.  Like Rose said I would ring the clinic and ask they are well used to it
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, same time of day Coco - and I didn't experience any side effects at all  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Coco - I also did both the injections at same time ... good luck!

Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My understanding is that it does stop your LH rising and therefore ovulating too soon. Cylcogest is progesterone and it is needed to sustain a pregnancy and we are not producing it naturally  from the corpus leutem.
L x


----------



## Maya7

The orgalutron is to stop ovulation ... i almost didnt get mine in time ... you'll take it prob for a couple of days until you are ready for your drug free day prior to EC...

The cyclogest is the progesterone support ... I took Uterogestan (also progesterone) along with estrogen... your clinic will have told you if they want you to take any of that...I took them up to week 12 when I cut them by 50% then stopped ...

Best of luck
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Can't help you on the technical bit why we haven't produced enough progesterone, maybe someone else can or peer support, or maz on the pharmacist thread!

Vitrification is what is used at IVI for egg and embryo freezing and in the USA (pm a lady called Choice4 who has been surveying clinics in the UK for vitrification as she was thinking of moving her snowbabies from the USA). I was told that there was a 97% defrosting rate with eggs on vitrificating, and that it was better to freeze the eggs than the embryos.  They ahve been using it for years abroad, but what you need to know is their success rates on defrosting, and live pregnancies from that, but if they have only started they may not have any stats. Best of Luck

L x


----------



## Roo67

My understanding on the progesterone is that during normal ovulation the corpus luteum (empty follie)produces progesterone and as you do not ovulate with IVF this is why prog support is needed.

I think this is right 

R x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi
I've been wondering about the progesterone question. I'm still really suffering with constipation (sorry to mention it in practically every message - it is still very painful although I think we're starting to make progress!) and it's partially because of the bloomin' cyclogest. 

At MFS, they let you stop the cyclogest/progesterone after the 6 week scan if all is well. At LWC they said I'd have had to carry on till week 12. I am worried that 6 weeks might be too soon. I mentioned it to a MFS nurse and she said if I want to carry on with it then that's fine. As the NHS are now funding them (!), it isn't a money issue. But I wonder whether I'm being too cautious? Did anyone else choose to continue despite the clinic saying they could stop? I'm currently on 2x400mg per day. 

Lou - I was particularly interested in what you said about your first pg scan - if they're able to see the relevant bit (corpus luteum cyst?) then are you safe? 

Thanks
OneStep


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well heard something new today!  Mum's been online looking into Donor Eggs - probably getting her heard round it all!  One site does suggest that if you're having a double donor - why not use a siblings sperm - that way genetically the child will still have a connection - we both went eeewwww... that's not right - isn't that borderline incest??  But after thinking on it - sisters donate eggs and that's seen as acceptable - so why not this??  I think I'm far too long in the tooth to venture into this realm though - how will the child feel?  Or me or my brother - just doesn't sit right - whereas if I had a sister and she offered her eggs I jump at it!!  Hey maybe in the future that's the way to go - can see why as there will be the genetic connection - but no no no... not for me.
Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - my first thought was 'eugh' too. Somehow it just feels wrong.....can't quite put my finger on why....

Actually quite glad I haven't got a brother now, otherwise I'd be wondering whether it was a good idea to ask him for sperm!!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Know what you mean - its just not right...  Can just imagine the questions - so who's the baby's father?  Err my brother!  Mmmm would end up locked up!
mini x


----------



## indekiwi

I can't even imagine having that conversation with my two brothers, actually, the mere thought has got me in embarrassed giggles!  

On another tack, I picked up my progynova tablets yesterday from Boots - the chemist looked at the doctor's prescription (two to be taken twice a day via the nether regions) and refused to believe it since the instructions enclosed with the tablets were for them to be taken orally.  He then calls my clinic and gets told no, the doctor hasn't made a mistake, and yes, it goes against the normal instructions.  He calls me aside, bends his head towards me and whispers "they say use vaginally but personally I don't know how you're going to do it, the pills are tiny..."  So clearly he thinks I rival the channel tunnel down their for size....if there is a next time I will be aiming for a female pharmacist who has a better sense of how the female plumbing works.   

On a related subject, I'm constantly amazed at the difference in prices of drugs.  My clinic quoted £10 per strip of progynova tablets, while Boots charged just over £20 for six strips, a £40 saving!     It really does pay to shop around.  

Finally, I had my scan today to make sure my system had shut down and that my lining was nice and thin.  Seemed most bizarre - every previous cycle I've been praying for lots of follies and a thick lining and today was completely the reverse.  I'm now formally on "stand by" so feel a bit like a space rocket ready to launch.     Getting very excited now!  

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

A-M, did make me chuckle about the chemist - hey at least he did question it!
All the best x x 

Know what you mean - the thought of asking my brother for a sample of his finest makes me giggle too!!


----------



## indekiwi

ET is guestimated at 8 - 10 March.  Am about to sit down and draft the donor a letter of profound thanks.  Not sure where to start, but I have a few weeks to perfect it.


----------



## lulumead

sorry wasn't sure where to post and I know this info has been posted before but has anyone got a contact email for Ali in shadwell, want to see what I would save drugs wise if I use him...apparently Tesco is cheap for drugs too, anyone used them? I went online but I couldn't see anyway of finding out.

xx


----------



## Roo67

this thread has a list of all cheap pharmacies and their contacts.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0


----------



## lulumead

thanks have emailed!

xx


----------



## Elpida

I got my px today too - makes things seem so much more real! I'm going to phone and fax around tomorrow, I don't live too far from Fazeley in Tamworth so that would be useful.

Is it possible to split the px if different places offer better rates on some drugs but not others?


----------



## lulumead

thanks Rose, have PM'd you
xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

I haven't posted on this for a while but I thought I would today because I have had a crap day.  Sorry in advance for the me post.

I went for a hycosy earlier today.  This is the second time I have had one since I had one done about 3 years ago when I first went for fertility investigations.  Anyway the good news is my cavity is clear and there is no scarring from any of my previous ops.  The bad news is I have yet another fibroid protuding into my uterus.  I guess I need to have a follow up consultation with the doc but I know they are going to tell me that I am going to have to get it removed before I start my next tx.  I am gutted because I have already had a myomectomy and I had a hysteroscopy last August so this would be my second one.    I guesss I need to get the fibroid removed and then I will have a small window for IVF before another little fibroid grows in its place. The doc also told me I have blocked tubes but I guess I should not worry about that because I have already opted to go straight for IVF.

CoCo  - I was on a large dose of puregon last Oct and I can't remember having a funny taste in my mouth.  I did drink loads of water but then I tend to anyway.  I don't think it was as much as 4 to 5 litres.  You must be spending a lot of time running to the loo. 

I am trying to look on the bright side of all this but it is hard.  The only reason I opted for a hycosy today is because the doc I saw in NY told me to go for another scan to check that there was nothing internal which could possible cause implantation issues.  I am glad I did now because otherwise I would have gone ahead with an IVF cycle in March and it would have not worked and I would be several ££££ worse off.  I am just gutted that I will be losing yet another month before I can get going again and I am just a bit fed up of it.  

Sima


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sima       you really have been through it - good job it has been caught now though as the hospital can act and getyour fibroid removed.
You take care   mini x x x 

It's bloody frustrating this isn't it!!


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Sima
I'm really sorry to hear about the problems you're facing and the continued delay in having the next treatment. I hope the procedure to remove the fibroid goes well and you're able to have the next IVF asap.    

OneStep


----------



## Sima

Thanks Mini and Onestep.  I am trying to see this as a minor set back and I should hopefully be able to start again in the next couple of months.  In the meantime I will continue with getting fit for tx.  I really ought to post on that thread you girls seem to be doing well with the regime.


----------



## wizard

Well, I've now made the decision to stop with the IUIs and wait for IVF which should start in April.  I'm doing short protocol, although my consultant didn't advise me either way and left it up to me.  My FSH is ok, 6.2 or something I think, although that was a few months ago.  Is there anything anyone would advise me to start thinking about now, researching etc so that I don't get to April and think if only....

All your advice and thoughts most welcome  

Sima, sorry about the fibroid.  I also have a fibroid but wasn't advised to have it removed.  Is it usual to always have them removed??


----------



## Lou-Ann

Inde, great that you have guestimated dates for your next tx  . And what a lovely idea to pen a letter to the donor  

Sima, sorry that you have had a set-back with your tx  . Hope that you can get it removed soon so that you can continue with your tx plans  .

Es, good luck sorting your drugs out  

Wizard, glad that you've come to a decision re your next tx. Good luck  

Hope everyone else is okay (sorry if i've missed anyone)  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## wizard

Coco that's great with all the eggs, fantastic.  Can't help out with the bloating, but I do know that when I did a stimulated IUI and had 4 eggs all over 14mm I was very uncomfortable.


<=== weedy


----------



## Roo67

Coco - great news on your follies. Triple line is said to be the optimum for a lining so all good ther too.

sima  - Sorrry you have had abit of a rough ride recently, hope they'll be able to sort out the fibroid.

Wizard - well done on making the decision

r x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, rock and roll response to minimum stimms - fantastic stuff!  5L of water?  Blimey, you must be attached to the kitchen tap!   

Wizard, good luck for IVF in April.  

Sima, so sorry to hear you've hit another hurdle during your efforts TTC.  The great thing is that, as you say, at least you haven't spent lots of hard earned cash on treatment that might have been compromised.  Hope you manage to get rid of the fibroid super quick and move on to treatment.   

A-Mx


----------



## indekiwi

Cheers Coco, not feeling so lucky at the moment, having packed three different bags (me, the boy, the dog) with us all going in different directions until Tuesday.    

The stats can look depressing some times, but the reality is that there are a number of ladies on these boards who have beaten the odds and are nursing bumps at the moment, and there's a pretty good chance you could be among them by the end of the month.   Hope the bloating eases - discomfort does not help when the brain is whirring away!

A-Mx


----------



## Elpida

Lulu - I've been ringing round all day to find out drug prices - Fazeley's in Tamworth seemed the cheapest for what I need (although my clinic package was cheaper still). Their number is 01827 262488. With the different pharmacies be sure to ask if their prices include needles and syringes and delivery - some did and some didn't.

Ex

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco Chanel said:


> I had my day 8 scan today. I have 15 eggs: 7 on one ovary and 8 on the other. 5 are 13mm, 5 are 12mm, 3 are 11mm and 2 are 10mm. The consultant said she thinks I will have EC on Wednesday/Thursday and ET Sunday/Tuesday depending on whether they go to blast. If I have a few eggs she said they may go to blast. She says she would hope for 10 eggs out of the 15? And they will put two embryo's back.
> 
> Having never been here before I am not exactly sure what to make of this information but my Consultant seemed pleased and doesn't plan to increase the drugs. I am on 150iu puregon. Lining is 13.6mm and tri-laminar. Anyone know what this means?
> 
> I am feeling really bloated tonight and have a tender tummy. Do you think this is to do with the scan I have had (bruising?)or the number of eggs? I am drinking lots and lots of water and my Consultant told me to reduce it a bit from 5L! and to eat a banana to keep my sodium levels up. But I feel so thirsty. Does this bloating get worse ?!


Hi Coco

Well done on all your eggies no wonder you're feeling bloated, it is normal to feel tender and I never had half the eggs you have!! 
You lining sounds great, thick- I think they like it to be 8-9mm + and tri laminar is the 3 layers that they need to see- sounds like things are going v well!!

Sima- so sorry about the fibroid, there is always something that gets in the way.
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, not sure if this will help.  Although I see all donors as incredibly generous and amazing people for helping others like us, and have often said I wouldn't just buy the donor a pint if I ever met him but the entire brewery   to try to come some way toward expressing my gratitude and respect, I don't see the donor as the father (or mother, for that matter) so it's not really crossed my mind in the way that you describe. (massive apologies to any donors out there that I might just have inadvertently offended - it's such a sensitive topic!)  The baby would be conceived of love - your love, and in time, your family's love, your friends' love.  In a sense, I guess it is with the love of the donor as well, since the whole reason they have contributed in such a very personal way is to help another human being - that in many cases they have never met and will never meet - achieve their dreams of having a child.  No small cause there.  

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, great news about the eggs  . Sorry they're making you feel bloated and uncomfortable  . Good luck for EC/ET this week  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## eddysu

Hi Everyone,

Wow Coco!  All sounds good with your follicles and lining.  I could only hope to be so lucky.  I too drink a load of water - 3-4 litres even when not doing IVF!  I didn't feel that bloated though last time until after EC for some reason.  Hope you are able to stay comfortable.  Hope you've also managed to sort out your puregon dose.  

Sima - sorry to hear about your fibroid.  I hope they can get rid of it smoothly and you can get back on track.  

Wizard - it must feel good to have a forward plan.  Hope you are able to prepare yourself.  I don't know if you've already had this advice but the Vita West book is full of good information on nutrition etc. If its not too late, I was thinking about doing her detox for a few days next week.  Its not that extreme so can't see as how it would hurt.

I've just started downregging today and I think my estimated egg collection is going to be very close to yours Esperanza!

Hello to everyone else I've missed.

Eddy


----------



## Felix42

Coco, that's wonderful news about all your follies!  for the next steps.

I don't blame you having a wobble about the donor aspect, but as Inde says your baby is definitly born out of love and will be surrounded by it (including G's!).

Sima, so sorry to hear you've had a set back hun.  Hope you can get sorted out again soon.

Eddysu, how exciting that you are starting again!  Keeping everything crossed for you hunny. 

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

Quick question ladies, I had a prostap injection on 31 Jan, with AF arriving eight days ago.  Unfortunately, I'm still having low level bleeding, which is quite unlike my usual cycle.  Anyone know if this is a normal side effect?  I'm going to find it difficult to call the clinic today / tomorrow due to meetings, dinners and the time difference between UK and India, so any help would be appreciated.

Cheers

A-M


----------



## indekiwi

Rose - what a trooper - many thanks!  That certainly puts the mind at ease.  Now have a slight problem in that I wasn't prepared for this and my work outfits both have white trousers....   I'm sure I'll survive however.    The good news is that I have managed to wangle a pedicure before my meetings begin this morning.  

Thanks again!

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Hey everyone......I keep forgetting to post on this thread as mostly been updating on the Single Abroadies!  But I wanted to hook up with my cycle buddie Coco!  Coco - I had my scan on thursday too but that was after 6 days of stimms (I think you said yours was day .  I've posted at length about it on the single abroadies thread as was not a pleasant experience.  But I have 12 follies on one side 7 on the other.  Biggest were 14/15mm, most around 10mm and lining was 9mm.  I was quite surprised as had had not twinges or bloating or anything at that point.  Am pleased but edge taken off by doc who was talking of OHSS and PCOS and basically winding me up!  Anyway looks like my EWC will be a day earlier than was expecting.  Am having nxt scan in Glasgow tomorrow am before flying out to Bratislava later that day....rather than waiting until Tuesday to scan.  Stepan said we might do my trigger monday eve. Coco - I hope your discomfort is not getting any worse.  I think my flabby stomach maybe helps  ....I honestly don't feel too bad (facilitated a workshop for a community group all day yesterday and then went to an 'Anti-Valentines Party' and didn't get home until 2.30am! No drink of course!  

Sima....sorry about you finding another fibroid.  Would you mind me asking how big it is and how it was described?  I just want to compare with my situation.  I have a 4.5cm one which is submucous and distorting the upper uterine cavity.  The doc doing my scan said he thinks I should get it removed. LWC also suggested this. But I have had other docs (GCRM and Reprofit) not be too bothered.  Also cos I had a massive fibroid removed 2 years ago (hysterscopic resection) and they left this other one there as they didn't think it was too much of a problem...I have been disinclined to go for further surgery.  But now with 3 failed IVF/FETs behind me and known antibody issues I am really wondering if I am mad to be going ahead with this current IVF.  Obviously I'm nearly cooked with stims so no point abandoning now but maybe I shouldn't proceed to ET?!?!?  Will be asking some very careful questions when I get to Brno! 

Indekiwi.....enjoy India! ....even with white trousers! 

EddySu, Rose, Felix......not long for you guys now ! 

Love to everyone else

..Winky  

..Winky


----------



## Sima

Hi Winky

I hope your scan went well today.  It sounds as though your stimming has gone well and you are growing a nice crop of follies.  All the best with your trip to Bratislava later today.

I am still waiting to get the full report re my hycosy from the clinic but I hope to get it by tomorrow and then I should be in a position to make plans about how I move forward.  I have about 6 fibroids but most of them are all intramural and do not impact the uterine cavity.  I have been told by 3 docs that because these fibroids do not affect the uterine cavity then I do not need to do anything about them since they should not impact any pregancy.  The only one I need to something about is the one inside the uterine cavity.  I do not know how big this broid is but I guess it is small since it would have only been growing during the 6 months since I had my last hysteroscopy.  They are a pain but apart from interfering with the timing of my tx they do not cause me any pain or discomfort so I have been lucky.  I will book in for a hysteroscoy once I have seen the report and then I guess I will have a window of a few months to squeeze in as many IVFs as possibly before another one grows back in its place.  As you know I had a abodominal myomectomy about 3 years ago and I had approx 19 fibroids removed at that time.  My stomach was huge.  The surgeon who did that op was very good and he did not leave any scarring in the cavity which is important because it could affect implantation.  The one thing the doc at this last clinic said was to make sure that I get a good surgeon to remove this little broid.

Good luck in Brno

Sima


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coc  - me too - am in 2 minds also - depending on how far things go next time round.  Pregnancy on the whole is high risk for me - carry 2 would just increase this.  I'm sure I'll know what to do nearer the time.
Sima honey - you've been through it, hope you get the surgery sorted out soon.    
Winky - safe journey and take care - hope your mum enjoys Brno!
Take care everyone
Mini x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, the thought of you inadvertently laying an egg or two has me very amused!    Sorry to hear you're still in so much discomfort and are having wobble attacks to boot - does not sound like fun.  Still, sounds like all is on course for Friday and hopefully those follies are all going to ripen nicely and behave in exemplary fashion once they're out.  

I have another half hour or so before heading to the airport and polite toleration of umpteen dozen security checks before getting on the plane.  Can't wait to fall asleep!  

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Hey Coco...!!

Sorry you have to wait until Friday.....thought we were both on for EC tomorrow.....why have they delayed it when you are fit to burst!!!  Sorry you are having so much discomfort.

I have twinges now but have been pretty ok.....main discomfort was drinking too much water on the plane and then not going to the loo before heading in to land......ended up asking my mum to reach the stuff I'd put under the seat in front of me cos was too bloated to bend over .....without fear of peeing myself! And my stomach has swollen a bit.......seem to be filling my jeans again (the ones that had got baggy with recent weight loss!) .......or is that the 3 hot chocolates i have had so far!?!??!

EEEkkkkkk.....

..Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky and Coco, good luck with your ECs this week   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

ooh winky good luck tomorrow. hope the chocolates have the fed the eggs well.
xx

coco, hope the follies do their stuff for later in the week.

xx


----------



## Elpida

Winky and Coco - hope everything goes well for you

E x


----------



## Sima

Good luck Winky and Coco.


----------



## lulumead

coco, absolutely understand your wobbles.  When I had similar thing when starting on my 1st IUI my friend said that I was feeling like everyone who has a baby and gets freaked about the enormity of it, admittedly made even more by doing it along...I think having a second brings all that back.  I'm sure its just last minute wobbles as it could suddenly become a reality...but you've done brilliantly with one, and whilst it will be hard with two, the rewards will be more than doubled, and you will be a fantastic family.

Hope all goes well today.
xxxx


----------



## Roo67

Coco - hope today is your final scan and that you get to go ahead with EC sooner rather than later. I'm sure the clinic will advise on what drugs to take today. wobbles are understandable and are all part and parcel of this whole rollercoaster - they just prove what strong women we are and that we will all make fantastic mums 

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco       Here's hoping you do feel well enough for ET too.
Take care x x x


----------



## Roo67

Coco - rest as much as you can and drink copious amounts of water. Really hoping that you can avoid OHSS and are able to go ahead with ET too.

r x


----------



## winky77

Oh Coco...   ..am so shocked you've ended up in this situation.....how the heck has it gone from 15 developing on monday to now 22 big ones and other small ones?!  Sounds like your consultant is on the ball tho...they will do whatever is the best option.  

Try not to be scared by the poss pain post EC.  They are prob just warning you of the worst case scenario and hopefully it will be mild. If the ET doesn't go ahead this time you'll have a big stock of FEs so lots of future options.  But really hope you can do ET early next week..... keeping everything crossed for you   

I have posted details on Single Abroadies thread but just to say I got a happy dozen this morning....I guessed it would be 12 (had 21 follicles at monday's scan).  I bounced back from GA again and have no pain......in fact was shopping for a couple of hours but Mum has now made me go back to hotel room! 
lol

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, so pleased to hear of the tribe of eggs you managed to have harvested and that the fibroid can be successfully negotiated by people who know what they're doing.   Fingers crossed that the embryologists can now work their magic and that you have all options open in terms of going to blast or not and having a few for freezing in case you decide to go back for siblings at some stage...      As for the shopping escapade post GA...well, I bow in homage!!     Hope your Mum gets back to you on time and with a smile from having found plentiful bargains and that you get to celebrate with one of those delicious hot chocolates I keep reading about.  

Coco, lordee love it sounds like you've been through the mill today.  I'm sure that the staff treating you will be keeping a close eye on things and will not permit anything untoward to happen.  Remember, if your consultant was alarmed at your response, she would already have whisked you into hospital and never have let you walk out of the clinic today.  Do you have someone to call on to look after wee man if you need to lie up for a few days?  Your ovaries have done a first class job Coco, (some might say are in the over-achiever category!) so there is a lot to celebrate here even in such worrying circumstances and when you are clearly in so much discomfort.  With a bit of luck     you will never need to go through this process again. Lots of     for you and I have my fingers crossed that everything will be fine and that you will recover swiftly post egg collection so that your fears go away and your son has his healthy and happy mummy back, safe and relaxed.  If you want to chat, I'm here.    

A-Mx


----------



## kylecat

I know we've exchanged a few texts this afternoon but just wanted to say I'm thinking of you Coco. As you know Sue Ingamells is an amazing consultant and would not let anything happen to you. She has to be over cautious as that is her job. But I am sure all will go well on Friday and you will have a bumper crop of eggs. They are so lovely at the Wessex and looked after me really well during egg collection. You should be out of the clinic by late morning and then you can go home and rest during the afternoon. 

You are doing so well Coco - you are nearly there, just one more step.  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Coco, sounds like they are looking after you although I'm sure its very stressful.  Only 2 days til friday and you'll know more, I'm sure you'll get lots of embies to freeze and all will be well even if you can't get to ET this time round.

Big hugs.
xx


----------



## wizard

Winky great news about your eggs, hoping it just gets better and better for you.

Coco you poor thing, you must be all over the show.  What everyone else has posted is so true, and I'm really hoping that your ovaries settle down and stop getting quite so excited!  Take good care of yourself, it is so so stressful - all the uncertainty is just a real head mess.  Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, it's an anxious time, but the consultant has handed back a measure of control over this process to you - keeping a diary, monitoring your liquid and food intake, etc are all things that you are able to do and every step you take is one more to getting you back on track and ultimately having a good number of juicy eggs for fertilisation.  It sounds like your little fella is also going to be well cared for while you have EC and for recovery time afterwards, so at least for this period of time he is going to be absolutely okay.  You can do this - you've got through worse....and come up trumps.    
       

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, great news re your eggs  . 

Coco, sorry that you are having a stressful time at the moment, but as the others have already said, if the clinic was over concerned they would have kept you in today. Keep doing what you need to be doing (drinking the water etc), friday will be here before you know it! And even if they can't do ET this time, at least you will have lots of FEs and won't have to go through this bit again. Good luck for Friday    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco,

So sorry to hear you're having such a difficult time. It must be very frightening for you. But as the others have said, clinics are very cautious about OHSS and if they had been in any doubt you would have been straight down to the hospital I'm sure. It's good that they are being careful, but try not to let it scare you too much. 

Hope you start to feel better soon, take care,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco so sorry to hear about the risk of OHSS, drink the milk and up the protein. measure your girth, monitor your intake- sometimes they do postpone the ET as the risk is higher after EC as the empty follicles fill with fluid.  If you are breathless and get pain do go in to your consultant, as a London FF ended up being hospitalised 3 times , but she has a son now!! as it is worse if you get pregnant. We have ladies brought in on our gynae ward for IV fluids and monitoring.

Good Luck
L x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi
Had the 6 week scan this morning. There's one perfect 6 week embryo, with a strong fast heartbeat and nice round yolk. 

And there's one small one, with no heartbeat and a misshapen yolk. 

I don't know if you'll understand - but I'm very very happy and very sad at the same time. I rejoice that I am pregnant and although it's early days yet, the good embryo is as good as you could hope for.

But it looks like one hasn't made it. And I am upset by that. I was in a terrible state just after I left the clinic. I don't want my friends and family to tell me to look on the positive side or anything. I want to mark that little life that was there, but now isn't. It had implanted. The nurse said she wants me to have a scan next week, coz it might just be very slow (but the shape means she doesn't think that's all that's wrong and she said she's 80% sure it won't make it). 

Please forgive me if you feel I should be grateful for what I have got. I am grateful. But I'm probably the only one who'll mourn that little being who was my child and is no more.

I don't think my dad understood on the phone just now. He didn't want me to get upset. 

Lou - did you feel like this? I know you had something similar. 

Best wishes to the rest of you - sorry I haven't time to write much in the way of personals right now - Coco I am thinking of you - take care of yourself.
OneStep 

I will be happy later, but just now, I'm very mixed.


----------



## Damelottie

One step - that is exactly what happened to me on my 6 week scan. It is VERY sad indeed.


----------



## Roo67

onestep - totally understandable   

coco - hope ET goes ok tomorrow and that the arnica helps 

R x


----------



## bingbong

onestep, I haven't been in your situation but how you are feeling sounds totally understandible and healthy to me. I hope that you are able to grieve for the little one  

Coco, sorry to hear what you are going through, sounds so stressful.  

Winky, that's great news about the 7!!! 

Bingbong x


----------



## winky77

Ah OneStep....not been thru it myself but think I wud feel exactly the same....tis bittersweet ....and I would want both embies to be acknowledged even if one doesn't make it.  Am sending you   

Coco....not long now .....am sending you    vibes and a bit of my high pain threshold....years of horrendous AFs have made me a bit superhuman when it comes to pain....have to say that nothing that IVF has brought me even 5 % of the pain I endured before I had the big fibroid removed....it used to twist on it's stalk every month and my Gynae said my body was trying to expell it hence the labour like pains (sure not as bad as real labour pains tho! ) 

am     my magnificent 7 are dong their dish dance with style! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Thanks guys - your understanding means a lot. 

Winky - I hope all goes really well and those 7 do their thing!    
OneStep


----------



## Lou-Ann

Onestep, glad that you have one strong embie, but sorry that the second embie didn't make it    

Coco, good luck for EC tomorrow    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

One step       it must be hard to be happy for your one strong embie but devasted for your embie that didn't make it.  Take care mini x x x x x    
Can't begin to think how you must feel.

Coco     for tomorrow x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

onestep - sending you a big hug   

Coco - good luck for tomorrow...

winky - hope the embies continue to do their thing. I hated that whole waiting thing and having to call the clinic every day....next time I'm going to ask them just to call me if they want me back in early and otherwise I'll just come in on day of transfer and find out what I've got. I couldn't deal with the stress of the build up to the daily call....thinking of you 

love to everyone else, whatever stage you are at
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Lots of  Coco!

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Elpida

Coco - I've been thinking about you today, I hope all goes well tomorrow and you et some relief!

 OneStep  

Hope all goes well with your 7 Winky!


----------



## indekiwi

OneStep, wonderful and distressing news at the same time, no wonder you're feeling so betwixt and between.  Lots of     to you.

Coco, not long now and hopefully the edge will be taken off your discomfort by the removal of a whole clan of follicles that appear to have set up shop.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow and fingers crossed you will recover quickly.    

Winky, seven is such a good result, hope they're doing their thing in an exemplary manner.    

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7

One step - what an emotional time for you ...   the scan must have been wonderful and so difficult all at the same time...  I do feel for you...

Coco - you are having a worrying time of it ... hopefully you can follow the advice of the consultant and try to avoid thinking too far ahead... take care for the next while and I hope that things calm down for you..

Take care of yourselves
Maya


----------



## Annaleah

Winky - I hope there is much dish dancing tonight, haven't checked the abroadies thread yet but I guess you may be due for transfer tomorrow?

OneStep      

Coco - lots lots protein and fluids.  I had to have ET postponed last Sept as had 75+ follies. It was disappointing but had to put my health first.  My clinic criteria for recommending a 'freeze all' was 30+ follies aspirated, 20+ eggs collected and E2 levels above 12000 (any two of those criteria met and they would advise postponing ET).  In the end I had 69 follies big enough to aspirate (35 eggs).  Didn't start to feel rotten until the day after EC but luckily didn't end up in hospital and symptoms were relieving by 5-6 days.  Had lots of fluid build up so turning over in bed, getting down stairs etc was very uncomfortable.  Its good your clinic are taking it seriously and making sure you're well informed.  As others have said make sure you take regular measurements and contact clinic at any sign of worry. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and hope your EC goes well, sounds like you'll have a good crop
Annaleah xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

OneStep   

Coco sorry you are having a tough time of it, hoping you are home this time tomorrow and feeling better, hopefully they can reassure you too and ease some of the worry    Good luck for EC and lots of lovely eggs!

Winky - good luck for transfer tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else
Love
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

best of luck Coco

Onestep delighted that you have good HB there

Winky I hope that the embies go well
L x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs   onesetp...sounds perfectly natural to feel this way.xxx

Coco: hope all goes well with EC and you get a bumper crop and you can go ahead with ET.
xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi Coco - well done! As I said in my text earlier, you have got the worst part over and done with - well done for being so brave!  

Sorry to hear you were sick afterwards - I didn't get that but just felt a bit spaced out for the rest of the day which in it's own way was quite nice!  

I have been at home all day marking projects so it's been nice to catch up on reading all the threads!  

Good luck for tommorrow - I am sure you'll have an excellent number of embryos - its all very exciting! 

Lots of Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## bingbong

Coco, well done on getting through EC! Sorry to hear about being sick and the leaking bag, damn John Lewis!! Great to hear that the OHSS risk is lower and you feel relieved, you have really been through it!!! Hope that you can relax the rest of the day and get good news tomorrow   

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco glad to hear you're back safe and sound - you've had a right time of it latey.  You take care and well done -       that your special 11 and wigglies do there business overnight x x x


----------



## Elpida

Coco - glad you're home safely, I'd send a cheek letter of complaint to John Lewis - see if they send you any vouchers   - rest well x 

Well, I did it ... I've successfully given myself my first injection! I'm really quite proud of myself and want to do it again, have to wait until tomorrow evening though. So, I've officially started on this journey, not that the start is easy to pinpoint when this is something I've been thinking of, working toward and planning for for so long, but I finally feel like I'm on my way. I know things are unlikely to be straightforward or easy no matter what the outcome of each step, but at least I've take a definite step forward - Hurrah.


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Coco- glad you got through today's ordeal ok. Hope it's all good news tomorrow and you start feeling better now.

Esperanza - I remember you saying how much you dreaded the injections - well done! One step at a time, eh!? It is useful to think like that - they're all taking you closer to where you want to be.

All the best to everyone else on the IVF path
OneStep


----------



## indekiwi

Congrats Coco, hopefully the worst is over and you can now focus on recovery and some thriving embryos coming your way.    

Esperanza, good for you in giving yourself your first injection - no mean feat!    

Rose, good luck for your upcoming tx!    

A-Mx


----------



## Annaleah

Coco - well done and   for lots of good embies tomorrow

Esperanza - feels like such an achievement after all the planning to start tx, hope all goes well

Rose - not long for you now  
Annaleah x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco- I am delighted that your EC went well and that you have your 11 eggs- hope that the phone call goes well. 

Esperanze- congratulations for kicking off your cycle.

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Esperanza congratulations on your first injection!  Must be great to be making a start    

Coco hope you are feeling better tonight and get some goods news tomorrow    

Rose, looks like you're next!

Take care all,
Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - so glad it all went well, what a relief (although sorry to hear you were sick - hope you are all OK now)

Esperanza - well done on that first injection - good luck for the rest!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, glad that EC went well today.   you get a bumper crop of embies tomorrow  . Rest up and take care.

Es, congrats on giving yourself your first injection, good luck with this cycle 

Rose, not long now  

Hope everyone else is doing okay!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Well done Esperenza on the 1st injection, must be very exciting.

Coco: glad you got 11 lovely eggs...not surprised you were sick afterwards with all the stress and build up.  Fingers crossed for lots of lovely action overnight!

Good news Rose that you're nearly off and running again.

Anyone else about to start?  I lose track.... 
xx


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps...

...have been posting on Abroadies thread about my escapades  (recuiting potential donor/manny/lodger on the bus to Prague.....see you'll have to go and read it now!).....

...Just wanted to say a big well done on here too for Coco getting through EC today....dare I say it that I almost took my own candula thing out....it was getting in the way when I was trying to get dressed......I did stop myself.....nurses wud not have been happy....!  Do you know I think there should be doulas for IVF never mind child birth! 

Esperanza - well done on injections too.....funny about you wanting to do it again....I quite like it too.....never really did the playing nurses thing when I was a kid and it's like I'm getting a second chance with proper sharp needles !!! 

Well my magnificent 7 are still magnificent today...all grade 1s....am so so pleased!  Am taking the plunge to go for blasts and 5 day transfer...a first for me and a bit scary.......really hope they make and I have the 2 or 3 back dilemma to content with! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## eddysu

Hello everyone!

I'm a bit behind as have been reading but not posting so I have a long list to go through!

Congrats to Winky on the bumper crop and fertilisation.  Hope you have a nice day in Prague!  I've lost track of when your ET will be so good luck for that if it hasn't happened already.

Mini - can't believe you got lost and now are found!  Must be a testament to the counselling that you handled it so well.

Esperanza - well done on your first injection.  I thought I'd be no good at it but I kind of prefer doing it myself than to having other people give me injections now. 

Coco - you've been a trooper and glad to hear that you harvested 11 eggs today.  Fingers crossed that there is a lot happening in the petri dish.  

Onestep - so sorry to hear of your loss but great that there is one strong heartbeat.

Rose - sounds like you definitely have the right frame of mind and are doing everything possible for your upcoming cycle.

I started downregging last Saturday and am now waiting for AF which should arrive on Sunday.  I'm sniffing this time instead of the injections and I'm having a weird reaction.  Of course, it could be nothing to do with the synarel! My eyes have been itchy and of course I've been itching them.  This morning my right eye hurt and it looks a bit bruised in the corner.  And now tonight it just won't stop streaming.  Of course its Friday night and no doctors around until Monday!  Not sure whether its related to the synarel so not sure whether I should use the emergency number for the clinic or not.  I guess that's part of the problem of being strong and independent - I could leave it too long.  Will see how the eye is in the morning.

One more thing, does anyone ever watch Private Practice (the spin off from Grey's Anatomy)?  I'm addicted to it and found out I can get the second season through iTunes in the States.  Two of the doctors are fertility related so maybe that's why I'm so hooked.  Lots of IVF issues etc.  Maybe I've definitely gone too far into the TTC world at the exclusion of all else!

Eddy


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, I've set up a poll to see where we are all at:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178774.0

Please check it out and vote when you get a chance.

Wonderful news on the eggs Coco.   that they do their stuff tonight.

Eddysu, Rose and Esperanza, great that you are all up and running. My the 2ww is going to be busy and hopefully full of BFPs very shortly! 

Oo, Eddy, I've not seen Private Practice yet as I just assumed it would be a disappointment after Grey's. I'll check it out. I just treated myself to two series of Bones tonight in readiness for Brno evenings. So it'll be that, 3rd series of Grey's, 3rd series of Medium and a bit of The Wire for grim reality! Hopefully there will also be a few FFs over there but I don't think many people are out there at the same time as me.

Love and hugs to all, huge amounts of   too.
Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Coco - glad EC went well despite being sick and lets hope your 11 eggies are getting jiggy with your wrigglies !!

Esperenza - glad injecting went well - lots of luck for this first cycle.

Winky  - I took my own cannula out (unintentionally) and bled everywhere, all over the sheet, the duvet, my handbag, library book etc etc, I was leaning over to get my phone to see what time it was, then looked at my arm that was covered in blood, the nurses must have thought me very odd as i buzzed for them and just helpd my arm out - they cleaned it all up and then said Sleep !!


R xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I hope that your circulation has returned to normal and that you are feeling ok- these are the days off! before ET, so enjoy them and take care hope that the phone call from the lab brings good newsL x


----------



## Felix42

Coco, hope you're feeling lots better today and can have a good relax.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Coco - hope you are feeling better and managed to get some more sleep. Hope circulation has come back ok, maybe just laid funny if you are in so much pain ? just a thought.

r x


----------



## Annaleah

Coco, hope you're feeling better this morning and symptoms are settling.  Am thinking of you - don't forgot lots of protein and fluids.  Hope your embies are busy developing.
Annaleah x


----------



## Annaleah

Coco, fantastic news on your fertilisation rate.  Hope your magnificent 7 are doing good things right now.  Don't loose heart re your symptoms so soon after EC as all those follies will have refilled with fluid almost straight away (I saw mine on scan refilling during EC) and hopefully the fluid will start draining soon.   that all settles down soon and that your discomfort starts to ease.

Regarding your question about blasts, I would be guided by the embryologist on day 2/3 about the numbers and quality developing.  I'm not sure exactly what the loss rate is but 40% comes to mind, so I was told that the embryologist likes to see about 6 well developing embies on day 2/3 to be confident to go to blast.  The main advantage of going to blast is the higher implantation rate (figures i was given were 23% for 2 day 3 embies and 45% for 2 blasts transferred).  The other advantage is that the system for grading embies on D2/3 isn't fool proof and some embies that look good on D3 don't reach blast and some embies that look poor on D3 do...  The worry is that if you try to go for blast none might reach and some may argue that they would have done in a natural environment rather than in medium in lab.  I had similar questions swimming round my head at cycle.  At my clinic there is an additional £800 for blast which has to be paid before cycle (refundable if not enough embies to go to blast).  

Will be thinking about you, Love Annaleah x


----------



## bingbong

coco, congrats on the 7, that's great news. Not so good to hear that you are still uncomfortable and anxious about OHSS.     for you and the embies.

I can't help on day 3 vs day 5 I'm afraid. But can tell you that codydramol doesn't contain caffine, there is nothing in it that should keep you awake, except the codine which can have that effect I believe, but not often. 

  you have really been through it and are doing really well.

Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

Well done Coco on the 7 embryos  . Hope you continue to feel better as the day goes on  

Felix - Private Practice is really really good


----------



## winky77

....am having a wobble....have I done the right thing going for 5 day transfer?!?!?!?  Too late to change now....day 3 was today.....but reading posts on here makes me think too much!  .....I had 5 Grade 1 - 8 cells by lunch today and 2 slightly lagging at 4 and 5 cells.  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let them make it......not sure how I'd cope if had none to transfer....would forever regret it ! 

eeeekkkkk

....Winky


----------



## Roo67

Winky - there is no way that Stepan would recommend 5 day if he didn't believe that you would have embies to transfer, don't worry you will be fine.  


R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - they WILL make day 5 no problem.....      
And you're allowed a wobble or 3!!
  
Take care mini x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco great news on the lucky 7- also prushing for a day 5 transfer is hard but if the clinic has not suggested it to you then maybe ask the cons why, but some clinics don't and it depends on the embryologists and their expertise with blasts, others beleive that you have a better chance with embryos instead the womb.

Winky - I am sure that Stephan is recommending what he thinks is best for you, but if you are worried then ask him about a day 4 transfer.


L x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, 7 embies - fantastic going despite the horrid side effects.  Hope you are resting, relaxing, recovering in style and that your little fella is choosing this weekend to be a sweetie rather than to push boundaries!  Hope all the side effects fade rapidly now.     

Winky, sounds like you've got an amazing crop there - have faith!    

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gosh, only been offline for a day and feel like I've missed pages of posts!

Winky - try not to worry, your embies are going well and as everyone says, Stepan and the embryologist there know what they are doing. Mind you I know how hard it is, I hated making that call every day to check embie status. And it was partic hard for me because most of the others there at the same time were doing DE so they were getting much better results.....
Hang in there, not long now

Coco - gosh, you are having a tough time of it aren't you. Hope you are getting lots of rest and start to feel better soon. And good luck for transfer. Re 3 vs 5 days, it seems the success rates are quite similar so if your clinic recommends 3, you should be fine....maybe have a chat with them and just ask them to explain why they are not suggesting going to 5 day this time?

Everyone else - wishing you lots of luck whereever you are in the process, especially those currently down regging and getting ready to go again!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Winky - there will not be anything to regret... you are following the advice of the experts and they are skilled at maximising the chances!!  The best thing you can do is try and relax and prepare yourself emotionally to receive your embies ... nice healthy food and plenty of liquids ..

I had the same panic but in reverse wondering if i should have gone to Blast if it was possible...a friend of mine told me that the outcome would have been exactly the same (although I now think that going to blast may give higher chance of positive outcome!!)


Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - 

I know Zita advocates complete bed rest but I have to say on all my cycles (including my brief success) I didn't manage more than half a day lounging on the sofa/in bed before I was up and about....I didn't do exercise, or lift heavy things, or do housework or anything, but I'm not very good at lying in bed doing nothing! 

So I think getting up for a cup of tea will be fine hun


----------



## lulumead

Good news on the 7 Coco..hope you are feeling better and OHSS stays away.
xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi coco! think some of what Zita West says should be taken with a proverbial pinch of salt! Who on earth would be able to stay in bed for 2 weeks - not me for a start!! I carried on as normal although I wasnt at work as it was the school hols. I went shopping etc but didnt lift anything heavy. I also met up with friends too. My mum (bless her) did all my cleaning for me and came shopping with me. I would have gone stir crazy with complete bed rest!!   Don't think it makes the slightest bit of difference to be honest. My best friend is pregnant and I met up with her in the early stages of pregnancy (when she didnt know). She was drinking wine, went camping with her school and was also at the gym! I wouldn't advocate any of those activities but getting out and about is fine!

Winky  - loads and loads of luck for your blastocyst transfer. You have some excellent embies there so well done!  

Rose - I know you are about to begin again so wanted to wish you lots of luck for your 'free' go!  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Zita in her books and consultations actually recommends (p 177 of fertility and conception) day 1-4 ' and sleep and give your body the best chance to repair..at the very least lie on the sofa with your feet up as often as possible, watch videos back to back, read books'.  For days 5 to 7  she actually says 'take leisurely walks etc, but not to feel guilty in having 2 weeks off work. Day 8-14 take some gentle exercise like walking,gentle yoga but no aeorbic exercise.

I have done this before, I went to live with the boys for 2 weeks.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Glad you are feeling a bit better Coco - 2" reduction is great news (wish my tummy would lose 2" over night   )

It does seem like you have been unlucky in your response to the drugs. Hopefully this will work and you won't have to go through it all again, but if not, perhaps you are a good candidate for natural IVF - where they just work with the one or two eggs you naturally produce each cycle and ICSI those...there are always options, but I'm sure you won't need them as this is going to work  

So good that you have lots of support to look after G. Try not to feel guilty - at the end of the day he'll be so happy if this results in a baby brother or sister for him so you're doing it for all the right reasons. 

Yes, very normal to be concerned about your embryos - fingers crossed for good news from the clinic - will you get a call tomorrow with more info? 

Hope you've got lots of DVDs to watch and books to read, it's horrid being confined to bed rest when all you want to do it get back to normal. But try to take advantage of the enforced rest and relaxation - it's not often you get to watch TV and read all those trashy magazines  

Take care, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Coco - hope you're settling in to the resting up ... If you have someone to pop in from time to time and make you a cup of tea or sort out some food, take up all offers there... Otherwise go for simplicity 

As for the attachment bit - all perfectly normal ... it sort of knocked me sideways a bit as I wasnt expecting it ... 

I know theres nice spring weather to encourage you for a walk - but maybe leave it for a few days...we will get plenty of spring days and i believe a good summer is ahead so just until the Drs are happier with your progress, maybe take things easy - if you have somewhere to sit out for a while (well wrapped if you're not walking about) you can get some fresh air and not feel too confined?

Take things easy
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco - so pleased that your tummy is shrinking, it must be so hard for you with G, I can't imagine how torn you must feel, but think pisitively and how much he would like a brother or sister to play with.  I also felt attached to my embryos, my donors partner went on a bus past ARGC once and said he had waved at the them and sent them good luck vibes, I used to say to the embryologist  when they called with updates 'Please look after them for me' everyday when they called, and when I go past the Bridge I still say that's where 32 vials of sperm is stored.

Have a good day
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Rose - Care DO treat single women. I had my IUI's there xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose - George Ndwuke (?) is their immune IVF specialist that are some London Girls that go there and cycle, or you could imprt Danish sperm to them.
L x


----------



## Roo67

Rose - hope you hear back soon, is good to have a backup plan, just in case. Hope all the planning is for nothing though and they transfer the right embies this time. 

R x


----------



## Elpida

Coco - glad you're feeling a little better, I hope you continue to improve


----------



## indekiwi

I haven't read the Zita West book but it astounds me that so many women seem to fall pregnant and stay that way after nights of binge drinking, running marathons, being malnourished, and so on.  My personal take on things is that although I probably wouldn't do all of the above on the TWW (scrub that, I plan NEVER to do a marathon or become malnourished!  ) , life goes on and I would still do housework and walk the dog.    Maybe having had a successful pregnancy in the past I'm a bit blasé?    However, I can't help but note that if you are in a relationship with someone, where the other person is effectively the breadwinner, AND you could afford a cleaner, a cook and (if you already have offspring) a nanny, then lying flat on your back for however many days becomes feasible.....sad to report that this is not my personal reality! (Working on it, of course ladies, working on it!  )  Again, I haven't read the book so I may be being a bit over-sensitive here.  

Coco, hope the discomfort eases and that your embies are behaving well.     

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

Coco, sounds like you have really been through it, hope it eases and you feel better.

Rose: not sure if this is your thing but I went to the create clinic yesterday to talk about mild IVF and think I am going to pursue this.  their research and evidence suggests that more eggs doesn't mean better quality and they concentrate on fewer good eggs...no downregging...so less invasive drugs wise.  i might be being very naive but I'm doing lots of reading about it and it could be another option.  They are in Wimbledon and import sperm for ESB of course!

Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coc hope all is well and you get to ET today    
mini x x xx


----------



## some1

Coc - congratulations on successful ET - how fantastic to have some frozen embies too !  Haven't had a chance to read back, but seems you have had a rough time- bope you feel better soon and don't have to go through this again   

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

great news coco! rest up now...if you can!

Basic difference with Create is that you don't downreg...they do it in natural cycle, only stimulate you to produce maximum 7 eggs...with the idea of producing 1-2 top quality embies...I just liked the science behind it, but I might be naive!

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, that's brilliant news - and 4 on ice too!!  I'm so pleased that you appear to be recovering really well after the major scary stuff of the past week or so.  Fingers crossed that this is it for you, and roll on 9 March!    

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

Coco, big congrats!!! That's great about the ET, and the ones in the freezer too. And sooooo good that the OHSS risk has gone down so much. You really have been through it and have done so well!     Hope that the 9th March doesn't take too long in arriving for you!!!

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

woohoo coco!!!  Brilliant news           for the next 2 weeks x x 

Lulu I do like the sound of create - sounds like a much more natural process - similar to the min stim ivf at reprofit.  Go girl - sounds great x x 

mini x


----------



## Maya7

Coco - congratulations on being PUPO!!!!  I am delighted that you had the ET and that your OHSS  risk is decreasing dramatically... lots of rest and   and everything crossed for 9th march  

Love
Maya


----------



## Annaleah

Coco- fantastic news about your ET today.  Will have fingers crossed for you  
Annaleah xx


----------



## wizard

Coco after all you've been through this past week I am so so pleased for you.  I have everything possible crossed and sending you lots of


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Coco   

Lulu - It sounds good


----------



## Roo67

coco - glad ET went ahead today  - lets hope that you continue to improve and the OHSS now dissapears.

Lulu - does sone like min stimms that I had at reprofit last month.

R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, after all that you've been through i'm glad that you were able to have ET today  . Good luck for your 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I am so pleased that you have your precious embryos on baord and that you have 4 snowbabies!!

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - brilliant news, so pleased for you. Take it easy over the next week or two and hopefully you won't have any more complications  

Rose - LWC have recently started giving you the option of going to blast if you have sufficient embies (usually at least  - they have not done it in the past as their embryologist was not so experienced, but they've been developing the skills and are now offering it - so worth chatting with consultant there for this cycle maybe?

Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Well Coco I am slightly hopping mad after my pre-treatment appointment with the nurses.  I was due to start short protocol in April, or so I thought, and today I discovered that they will put me on the pill on day 1 of my cycle for 3-5 weeks.  Hmmm I thought.  Why  To regulate my cycle I was told.  Errrr, it doesn't need regulating.  Then I was told it's because if my period starts on a weekend then I can't start stimming because I can't go in for a scan (clinic is closed on weekends except for IUIs and ET, not even EC!).  So the pill means they can stop me ovulating and then start stimming from week 3.  And what if my period doesn't start on a weekend?  I still have to take the pill.  Who decides how long I take the pill for?  The nurses do, depending on when they can schedule me in.  So that's 3-5 weeks of the pill, followed by 2 weeks stimming.  So EC and ET not likely to happen until June.  And I don't want to go on the bl**dy pill just so they can diarise me!!!

In addition they only do EC on Monday, Wednesday and Friday and ET on M,W,F and Saturday.  What happens if your eggs are blast on day 5 and it's a Tuesday?  Do they put them back earlier than they need to?

Well I just decided this whole process is hard enough to deal with and manage without having to fit in to some crazy scheduling.  I'd also blocked out 2 weeks of my diary around the EC/ET stage which being self-employed isn't easy.  I've turned clients down unnecessarily and now have this completely unspecified 4 week period in May / June when it all might happen.  Impossible....

So I've spent the afternoon ringing round clinics to find out if they have waiting lists, how many days a week they operate and whether they put people on the pill....  Have decided to go for Guy's and St Thomas' and just written a self-referral letter.  Now all I have to do is get the my current clininc to transfer all my info.  I just hope it doesn't take eons.

I never thought I'd do something like this.  Although externally I can get quite cross about inefficency and poor services I'm actually quite patient and recognise that people most of the time are doing the best they can.  The pill stuff was just too much though, it felt like I was being forced to take a drug for the clinic's convenience and to help them manage demand.

Ok, rant over.  Thanks for reading folks.


----------



## indekiwi

Wizard, so glad you felt able to make a stand like this!   You pay so much money to have fertility treatment, and frankly it should be timed around your convenience not the clinic's!  Gob smacking!      The clinic I use is open 7 days a week, and every day of the year bar Xmas to my knowledge - it's expensive, but the medical staff are always accessible.  I really hope you manage to get all your notes and stuff transferred across to Guys without hassle.  I am also self-employed and am having to reschedule work at the moment due to an impending embryo transfer - it's far from easy, particularly in this economic climate.    I hope you get back on schedule ASAP.   

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7

Wizard - good for you for making a stand!!  I can see why you are annoyed...   I just happened to need the pill to get rid of a cyst but I wasnt asked to fit in with the clinic's diary ...  this whole process is hard enough without any added nonsense..

Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard - I had the same problems with my clinic - however couldn't take the bcp so went through having cycle after cycle cancelled -got so fed up with it I moved to Reprofit and glad I did!
Hope it all gets resolved x x x x


----------



## wizard

Thanks everyone for all your encouragement. Mini what's bcp?

I don't mind having to go along with systems... and sometimes this means waits... but given I've had 4 IUIs and my IVF consult in January with the go ahead for short protocol I thought June was really pushing it. As you say Rose, there's enough uncertainty and stress with all the various stages as it is, this pill thing was just one thing too much. I *was* at the Homerton in East London. I suppose technically until everything transfers I still am 

I am just praying now I can get into the system at Guy's without delay.


----------



## Betty-Boo

wizard - its the birth control pill.
All the best x x


----------



## lulumead

crikey Wizard that sounds that appalling treatment, fingers crossed the transfer to guys goes smoothly.

coco: not sure how much drugs they put you on at create, but no downreg...basically you just take Gonal F or something similar for a few days to try and produce 3 - 7 follies, fits in with natural cycle.  Will hopefully know more after proper consultation on the 6th.

hope everyone else doing ok...not sure where everyone is at.
xx


----------



## wizard

Rose a good question, I'm now thinking I've rushed in to things.....  

I picked Guy's because I can get there easily enough, the Lister is too far away.  I also know they don't have waiting lists, are open 7 days a week and aim to transfer at blast stage wherever possible.  And they don't do this ridiculous pill thing....  I spoke to 3 people today and was really impressed by their helpfulness and knowledge.  Only a snapshot I know but what else can I base it on?  Success rates are above national average too.  I know  a few people who have used LWC with very mixed experiences - and successes.  I also wanted to pick my donor with as much info as possible and when I looked at LWC they didn't give very much at all.  And I guess the other thing was cost, Guy's is more expensive than the Homerton but cheaper than going to a completely private clinic.  Have you heard anything about Guy's I should know about?


----------



## indekiwi

Can I just say, hand me back the injections some time soon, they're sooooooo much easier than these   progynova "pessaries".  Just dropped one on the floor, damned near needed a magnifying glass to find it again whilst keeping legs firmly crossed to stop the other one from making a speedy exit.  Clearly I'm back to pelvic floor exercises with a vengeance.    Honestly, where is the dignity!!!  (Sorry if TMI but my little boy will never understand  )

So in other words, I'm now firmly on my way to embryo transfer, probably in the second week of March.  Of course, it's all dependant on how well my donor responds to the stimms and then whether it's a 3 or 5 day transfer....so in other words, haven't a clue about anything in reality.  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wizard I am at IVI in Barcelona and they also forced me onto the BCP I was anti but in they end they said it was to synch up me and the donor, the Lister also use the BCP and you will find quite a few clinics do, I thought that Homerton did open on Sat.  
l X


----------



## wizard

JJ - Homerton open on Sat for IUI and ET only, no scanning and no EC.  Is the synching to do with donor eggs or have a got confused?  

Rose I'm relieved...  I can transfer the two straws I have at the Homerton to Guy's and if I need more then yes I can import it there.  I'm not sure they have there own sperm anymore, from what I can tell from a few others they're telling people to import.  But I didn't ask the question because I don't need their sperm so don't quote me on it!

indekiwi, I suspect that your dignity, and possibly all of ours floated out of the window a loooong time ago with legs akimbo to an untold number of strangers.  Fingers crossed though the timing goes as smoothly as it can and that your donor comes up trumps.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

the fist time was when I was synched with the donor so I could see that,  and then the second time was when I was supposed to have FET (got cancelled but because my lining was playing up) in the end I just accepted it and took it as I also had to co-ordinate flights and 36 hrs is the most you get anyway!
L x


----------



## wizard

yes JJ i can see the merits when you're synching or need to control stimming / ovulation for other reasons but with the Homerton it just seems like another delay and a way to manage the volume.  I just want to start stimming on day 1, as I was told short protocol would be.  As an aside, I haven't been on the pill for 22 years and I can see no good reason to now!  

<= bolshy

indekiwi, can I just ask if you were inserting pessaries and typing at the same time?  Impressed by your multi-tasking.


----------



## indekiwi

Ahhh Wizard, I'm not even going to try and lay claim to that sort of dexterity!    I was starting to feel like I'd morphed into the female equivalent of Frank Spencer.  Not comforting!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wizard - sorry to hear you've been having clinic related stress...glad you're all sorted now

Minor rant on same topic coming up: right, so in January I have a telephone consultation with LWC where we agree that after 3 failed cycles I should go on donor egg list, even if I continue to try with own eggs at the same time. Consultant cannot organise this herself for some reason so I have to call back separately and speak to the nurse. Which I do and she promises to send info. Nothing arrives. I call back and ask for info again. Info arrives finally - it's copies of info sheets on ICSI and IVF (hmm, after 3 failed cycles you'd think I have a basic grasp of the process wouldn't you?) with a hand written note saying £500 to go on list, call if you want to. Now forgive me for getting confused here, but didn't I call in the first place to arrange to go on the list? Anyway, I call this morning (haven't been able to get to it earlier due to it being the sort of conversation you can't really have in an open plan office) and am told that to go on the list I need to fill in a form - which is the one piece of paper I have not been sent in amongst the hundreds of pages of information that I already know/have....
AGHHH...how can it be so hard just to get on a list - you'd think they don't want my £500 for doing nothing for 6 months....

Hmm, I feel better now I've got that out of my system. I am seriously wondering though whether I should switch clinics. I'm not sure I have anything in particular to gain from LWC - all my tests are out of date anyway, and I've never felt that they were particularly personal if you know what I mean - they offer a good service and are professional, I don't have any complaints as such, but I also don't feel emotionally tied to them in any way

So, does anyone have any thoughts on other options? Inde - are you in London? If you don't mind me asking where are you having your tx, and did you have to pay to go on waiting list? (is this common - it just seems a bit like money for nothing...) PM me if you'd rather not share this info on the wider forum...

I just personally cannot get my head around the anon donor thing, so I know I'm going to need to find somewhere in the UK (wish I could get my head round it as Reprofit would be by far the better/easier/cheaper option but I've tried and tried and I just can't get round the fact that for me, I want the child to be able to find the donor in the future. Perhaps someone could beat that thinking out of me and then I could just go with Reprofit and be done with it!)

Right, must do some work and stop getting annoyed about all this - it's not going to help

On a slightly related note, work are now offering sabbaticals (unpaid) as a way of cost cutting in this difficult economic climate. If my cycle fails again in April am seriously thinking of taking one for a couple of months and focusing on relaxation, fitness and generally not worrying about work as well as tx. Just need to see if I can make the finances stretch - it's only when you are confronted with no salary for 2-3 months that you realise how much you need it  
They are also offering voluntary redundancy and if I wasn't ttc I would be seriously tempted to take it and use the cash to go and do something different with my life (this is not what I want to do forever). But right now I think leaving would be crazy, partic as they have excellent maternity policy with 20 weeks full pay for people like me who have been there 5+ yrs...

Sorry, this has turned into a bit of a 'me' post...more personals later, really must get on now
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Suity,

I've used London Fertility Clinic in Harley Street all the way through.  Expensive, but can't fault them for the warmth of the doctors, nurses, sonographer or reception staff.  Chris in particular gives the most amazing hugs!  They've been brilliant.  The Logan Centre handles their donor programme.  Sarah is my main point of contact, but Sophia has also been excellent.  They are professional but friendly and warm.  No one has ever stinted me for information and they have patiently answered every one of the zillions of questions I've had.  You should be aware that they normally route donor egg recipients through Spain or Cyprus - however, because of this there are not so many recipients in their UK programme now - I suspect those that are in the programme are there because they don't want anonymous donors (ie ID release at 1.  They don't use egg sharing on this programme, and you should be aware that only 8 women had come forward as altruistic donors in a 10 month period.  However, I was told that the demand from the current list was for dark eyed, dark haired donors, which is why I asked about it in the first place - being blonde and green eyed - and as you know they came up trumps within minutes.  They didn't charge me for being in the UK programme (but I had already paid to be in the Spanish / Cyprus programmes so maybe that covered everything   - it was about £250 - 300).  The other reason why I asked to join the UK programme was not because of the anonymity thing, but because I discovered that HFEA would not permit the export of the sperm to Spain (or anywhere else for that matter) and given it is for a sibling and a genetic link to my son if not me, I thought it was one more thing to link our little family together.  Be aware that it is a LOT more than Reprofit - all up it will come to around £8k I think.

Re sabbaticals / voluntary redundancy - my (very personal) view is that if you have excellent maternity benefits and the opportunity to work from home at least some of the time each week, and given the current economic climate, then you have three excellent reasons to stay put for now.  I left work in June last year to start my own business - I'm ahead of my (modest) business plan expectations for the year but I suspect there is at least another year and perhaps 18 months more of economic gloom ahead of us, where income may prove much harder to come by.  There are clearly benefits, otherwise I wouldn't manage to post on FF nearly as much as I do!    However, job / financial security perhaps takes a different emphasis at a time when your financial and time needs change (ie bubba comes along) and in this environment.  Anyway, that's my take on things at the moment.

Hope that helps in your deliberations.

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Inde and Coco - thanks for the quick replies  

LWC just called me back and said they don't need to post out the form after all because they have all the necessary info from when I filled out my donor sperm request form (they just copy it onto the egg donor form)  - so having been quite irritated with them overall, I now feel that at least the nurse I spoke to today was super helpful and went out of her way to work things out. I wish they were all like that. It's so difficult when you talk to a different person each time. So I have paid my £500 which I still feel is high but what can you do? And am now officially on the list. Will call from time to time to see how it's going....and may explore other clinics in the meantime to see if I should go on a few other lists too

I really wish I could get over the anonymity issue with an egg donor because it would make life so much easier. Not sure how you re-train your brain to accept something which you totally don't accept though? Maybe I need to explore this in counselling (if only the LWC counsellor was worth her salt...)

re work - I'm not serious about voluntary redundancy at all. As much as I dream of taking the cash and going and doing something different with my life, this is totally not the right time for me to do that. Right now I need the security of a big company with regular salary and other benefits (not least the v good mat leave policy)
I am, however, potentially serious about the sabbatical/leave of absence. Am intending to go back to Reprofit for own egg IVF end April. If it is another BFN, I will give some serious consideration to a 2-3 month leave of absence to try and relax, focus on me and prepare for what would then be 5th and final fresh cycle with own eggs in July time. Let's see, need to focus on end of April cycle first - just trying to work out good dates to take time off - there's never a good time to book holiday it seems

Coco - hope you are feeling a bit better now?

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm at work and should not be checking FF every 10 minutes....but there you go! Had to come to the London office today for a meeting and then the person I am meeting is off sick so I have a few hours free before next meeting. Of course there is plenty I could be doing, but FF is far more fun!

Glad you are feeling so much better Coco...

Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Suitcase, a very quick post as I am just home and have work to do for tomorrow but.... Firstly, I'm glad LWC pulled their finger out eventually.  These 'admin' things are just the things that can tip you (and I should own up and say definitely me) over the edge.  They are time consuming, frustrating and make me lose faith in the service.  So I can perfectly understand your feelings.

After deciding yesterday to transfer to Guy's I became a women on a mission (due to ovulate tomorrow, I know this state of mind is hormonally related.  Shame it only happens once a month, otherwise I think I'd achieve so much more in my life...).  Last night I wrote the referral letter myself with minute detail, downloaded consent forms etc and photocopied all relevant paperwork that I had from the clinic.  I went to bed late, and was woken at 5am by my mobile - the battery was going flat and was doing that intermittent and annoying peep sound.  Needless to say I couldn't get back to sleep, with IVF cycle dates and worries about clinic notes going astray spiralling around my head.  Then I had a brainwave!  I decided to get up and deliver my referral info by hand to Guy's before heading to Victoria to meet a client.  Well perhaps not a brainwave but certainly a plan.  So there I was, as the clinic opened no more than 16 hours after deciding to transfer.  I asked if they knew when my records would be requested and and when I might get an appointment but  nothing specific was forthcoming.  So I trudged off a little disheartened and a feeling a little bit silly too.  I must have seemed a tad neurotic....

I made my way from London Bridge to Waterloo - about 15 minutes, and when I surfaced from the underground my (now recharged) phone started ringing.  It was Guy's offering me an appointment tomorrow at 10am.  Well I was astounded.  Unfortunately I can't make tomorrow so they offered me Friday instead, which I can make.  I'm not imagining it won't be without any difficulties at Guy's but I do think their reponse was pretty amazing and very promising.  I have also persuaded the Homerton to print out my blood results so I can collect them en route to Guy's on friday morning.  All in all I feel I have a bit of a result.  Suitcase, I know they do donor eggs so will keep you posted on my experiences should you seriously consider changing.

Coco hope you're still resting and indekiwi that you're keeping hold of those pessaries - one way or another!


----------



## Roo67

wizard - fantastic news- just shows a little perseverance pays off, good luck for tommorrow.

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco hope you start feeling better soon - you've really been thro it      
minix x


----------



## Annaleah

Coco, sorry to hear you're feeling tender again.  I still had some tenderness going for a wee at 6-8 days post EC (felt like I was bruised inside).  Hopefully it's a good sign if you were starting to feel better and now having a bit of a dip - maybe embies doing something exciting. 
 and hope you start feeling better soon 
Annaleah x


----------



## bingbong

coco,

just so you know that you are not posting to yourself!! 

I am sorry to hear that you are having pain, I can't imagine how scary this all must have been for you   

good that the clinic didn't sound too worried, but still leaves you with pain and fear. I really hope that it all gets better soon.

Bingbong x


----------



## eddysu

Hi everyone,

I have very belated wishes for Coco and Winky.  Well done that you both got through EC and ET so well.  I've been reading intently and thinking about you both. 

Sorry to hear you are still a bit fragile Coco.  I hope you get back up to 100% soon.

Best of luck on the 2ww for you both!

Hello to everyone else and hope its all going well.

Eddy


----------



## Maya7

Hi Rose - you know what, i would leave the patches alone now if i were you.  You seem to have very little gunge anyway and I am not sure if there would be any effect on the drugs you are taking.  Best to be safe.  The drugs for which you are under a doctor's care should come first...  

Best of luck with tx!!!!!  I get a very positive sense from you that you are all set to go...

Love
Maya


----------



## lulumead

good luck wizard...

rose...fingers crossed this is the one!

coco: crikey you've had it tough, hope you feel better soon.

best wishes and love to everyone else.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wizard, hope your appt goes well tomorrow 

Rose, good luck with this cycle,   its the one for you  

Coco, hope that you start to feel better soon  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## wizard

Thanks Lulu and Lou-Ann.  I'll let you know.  Rose, mountains of luck for this cycle and Coco I hope the pain eases soon.


----------



## Elpida

Rose - glad you've started again and the injecting went well.

Coco - how're you feeling today? Hope things have eased a bit.

Wizard - hope your appointment goes well - good luck!

E x


----------



## lulumead

coco, obviously you aren't going to need to go anywhere else as this will work! but you could look at create where I think I am going to go...you have to import sperm there so you might be able to take your sperm with you?
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco -       that this cycle will work for you x x
Yes it is a bit quiet on here, but tbh I think the site's been fairly quiet the last few days...
I do flit from this thread and the abroadies thread - sort of straddle both camps so to speak!!

Hope you're resting up - take care mini x x x

Lulu - sounds like you're quite taken with Create - its always good to feel comfortable with a clinic and am glad you've found one that will listen to your needs and do a more natural approach.
Take care mini x x x

Hi to everyone else x x


----------



## eddysu

Hope it all went well with the appointment Wizard.

Coco - where's your positive thinking?!?  Lulu's right, you don't need to think about a next time yet.  But for plan B maybe Create is worth looking into.  I know someone else who has had treatment there.

Rose - welcome to jabbing (again)!  For me, it didn't feel real until the stims.  But I'm sniffing this time for downregging instead of the jabs.  Hope your detox has helped.

Esperanza, aren't you stimming now as well?

Mini - how's the counselling going?  When do you go to Reprofit next?

I can't remember from last time, is it ok to take a bath while stimming?  Or is that too hot?  I know its not ok after EC.  Also, do you think its ok to continue taking vitamin C?  Really want to stay well this time around.  I seem to catch colds around ET time.

Have a good weekend.

Eddy


----------



## wizard

Eddysu and Esperanza, thanks.  The appointment was amazing.  The doctor was so informative and helpful, and I'm now doing long protocol.  He asked when I wanted to start - he noticed I was on day 14 and asked if I wanted to start downregging next week!  I then saw the nurse who is ordering the drugs which should be delivered beginning of next week and then it's all go.  I just can't believe I took my self-referral letter in on Wednesday and 10 days later I start downregging.  Just incredible.    

Once the shock has worn off I'm sure I'll be completely terrified.  

Coco I hope you're improving, you poor thing.


----------



## bingbong

Wizard, so pleased that the appointment went well, and fantastic news that you are starting so soon! wow, they do sound efficient. 

   that is all goes well for you  

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news wizard - all systems go    
mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wizard - great news, you go girl  

Coco - sorry you felt a bit alone yesterday, I had a bad day at work (nothing serious just stressful and tiring) and although I did quickly read last night, I just couldn't find the energy to post anywhere  
Better today and it's the weekend so that's good
Hope you start to feel better soon, it's certainly been a tough one for you - I hope you don't have to go through it again...

re long vs short protocol, I've posted on this a few times in various places and we've never been able to come to a satisfactory conclusion  
Long protocol used to be the only protocol so it's what many clinics are comfortable with and base their statistics on. short protocol is newer and therefore less stats exist on success rates and it's perhaps a little less tried and tested. That said, LWC told me they are now getting equivalent success rates with long and short and that there was no real difference - it was up to me to choose (helpful huh!)
I have read that short protocol is often recommended for older women or those with known issues, although I don't know why this is the case. 

Hello everyone else, hope all are well and looking forward to a good weekend!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Hi - I was offered short protocol by LWC and Reprofit also came up with short protocol with same iu of Puregon as LWC (without comparing notes) so there must be some criteria guiding choices...

I think as Suity suggests, age is a factor and I'm with the older group ... I suspect there may be a worry about stimulating a menopausal state for us older women which if i'm not wrong (open to correction) is what the down regging produces...

I for one was happy with the short protocol not only for the obvious reason that it worked but also for the fact that it involved fewer drugs and a shorter time.  I went along with it believing it may be slightly  less effective than long protocol but was worried about the down regging part (big coward)...I thhink now that things are more balanced in terms of outcomes though...

Take care
Maya


----------



## Maya7

Coco - sorry you re having such a tough time.   The whole bed rest aspect makes things so much more difficult as it can be harder to seek out distractions.  Hope you get the response you need from on call service..


Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I really hope that you are soon feel better, you poor soul.  Think positive !!


----------



## Annaleah

Coco - sorry you're still having pain.  I remember feeling very rough, with pain for about a week.  I expected to feel gradually better but didn't then woke up about 7-8 days after EC feeling dramatically better all at once.  I'm hoping you have embie action taking place which is slowing the recovery.

Re your question about short and long protocol - my understanding is that for some women cons feels it is better that they take control of hormone levels and they can do this more effectively if they down reg.  For example, women with PCOS who are at risk of overresponding are better on LP as the level of stimulation can be controlled better.  

Wizard - great news that things got moving so quick

Eddy & Rose - hope all is well with jabbing

Annaleah x


----------



## Damelottie

Gosh - I remember that awful breathing problem Lou


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes Lou I recall your symptoms, and a girl I know from the London group ended up in hospital 3 times with it but she has a lovely son!! Apparently it is worse when pregnant

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, sorry that you are still in pain, hope you start to feel better soon   

Wizard, glad that your appt went well, and it's great that you are able to start so soon!   

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Coco - Glad you are feeling a little brighter this morning and that you are reassured from your clinic. Hope little G is looking after you.  

Rose, Eddysu and Esparenza - hope you are all doing ok and growing some lovely follies and eggies.

Wizard -0 fantastic news that you can get started really soon.

r x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco- so pleased that you cons reassured you- and even if it gets worse when you are pregnant it will be worth it in the long ring!!

I hope that all the cycling ladies Rose, Eddy and Esparenza that all is going well

Wizard- good luck

L x
Wizard good luck


----------



## Annaleah

Coco - really glad to hear that the OHSS isn't getting worse and good that you got some reassurance from having a scan and chat with cons.  There's nothing worse than thinking you ought to feel better by now when cons can reassure you that it may take a few weeks to get back to normal. 

Hope all others are doing ok.

Rose - are you DR'ing with injections.  I've always had synarel nasal spray in the past and hate it.  I was thinking about changing my DR meds for injections for next FET.  What are you on? 
Annaleah xx


----------



## Annaleah

thanks Rose.  I'll ask my cons about whether I can do injections rather than nasal spray for down regging.  I don't mind injections (used gonal f pens for iui and ivf - which were fine and teeny needles) but the nasal spray is horrid - will have to check how that will affect drugs cost.

Annaleah xx


----------



## Elpida

Coco - I'm glad that the clinic have reassured you even if you don't feel any better, are you managing to pass the time ok?

Thanks for all your thought, I'm still DRing, into my second week. I'm still enjoying the injecting, the ritual of it at least although the headaches are pretty horrid. Like a hangover which is just cruel as far as Im concerned as I've not had the pleasure of an evening of gin first   I was trying to put up with them but yesterday started taking paracetamol and it's made quite a difference.

My period was due on Friday and I have most of the symptoms, hormonal and cramping, but without an actual bleed which is what happened on several of my 'missed' cycles and when I took norethisterone. My baseline scan is on the 10th and the clinic said that if AF hadn't arrived by the 6th to call (I know the buserelin can delay it). I'm presuming that if I haven't had a bleed because of no lining (which is what happened before) then I could start stimming as that would be the same as having had a period .... ?

E x


----------



## eddysu

Hi everyone,

Coco - hope you are feeling a bit better today.

Esperanza - its good that you have an appointment all set.  The baseline scan checks that your lining is getting thinner and that your ovaries are downregged and so I'm sure if you don't have a bleed then the lining will be as they expect and surely the buserilin is stopping your ovaries.  Hope it all goes to plan.

Rose - you are a healthy inspiration to us all!

Wizard - not long until you join us jabbing!

My stims are going ok but making my very emotional.  I've been crying at the drop of a hat.  I'm on menopur this time and I don't like all the pfaffing around mixing it up.  But I guess I'm getting better at snapping off the glass on the vials so it won't be so traumatic when I do the pregnyl which it was last time for me.  I've found some affirmations to help me keep a pma.  Here are the ones I'm using at the moment:

My uterus is in perfect order to sustain life
My body knows how to conceive a healthy baby
I release fears about age and time
I am becoming more and more confident about my ability to become a mother

I think they are helping me!

First scan is tomorrow so will report back afterwards.

Eddy


----------



## indekiwi

Eddy - great affirmations - hope you don't mind if I join you using some of those.  

My next scan is Tuesday, at which point I hope also to hear how well my donor is responding to the stimms. 

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

ooo....Eddy....what a coincidence...I have just come off the phone from my friend who was telling me about her other friend who was visiting last week and she is really into affirmations and manifesting etc. ....so they spend the afternoon coming up with some manifestation statements for my friend to meet a nice bloke....and then they headed into town that evening for a few drinks.....and you guessed it.....she met a really nice bloke!!  She has been away on a course all week so hasn't had her second date yet but he has sent flowers and they've spoken every day and about a million texts have been sent !!!!!  It is definately worth a shot!  Let's get manifesting girls !!! 


Heck it is busy on this thread....the momentum is building with TTC and we are going to have a bumper baby crop this year me thinks!  

Wishing everyone currently down regging and stimming lots and lots of lovely luck....!!!!

I have decided that the 2WW madness doesn't really get me because I am already slightly mad anyway!  I needed some distraction today so headed into town to purchase my pregnancy test/s.....stood there like a lemon for ages trying to decide if I'd prefer a word or lines or dashes and crosses......derrr!......what the heck does it matter as long as it means PREGNANT !!!! 

lol...

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Eddysu- My donors mother sends me them, and has masses said when we are having treatment. There were other prayers that they did and had to say every hour for 24 hrs my donor's partner was doing them for me all through his night shift and he said he felt so responsible if he missed it.  Another friend sent me some- and another siad that you are to say 9 hail marys.  I believe in it all

L x


----------



## Annaleah

Damn - I should have done some manifesting before I went dancing last night.  I think there's something to be said for sending out a message to the universe to bring good things.  And JJ I'm with your donors mother on the prayers.  I've never prayed so hard.  Ironically so did my very catholic parents - they prayed so hard (for their good daughter born of a catholic family) to fall pregnant with an anonymous man in a very non-catholic way (gotta love them - they just wanted me to be happy!)

My mantra for 2009 will include prayers, manifestations and a little medical assistance

Rose, Eddysu and Esperanza hope you are all doing ok

Annaleah x


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies.....just found out I didn't get any frosties....am gutted.....and suddenly feel heaps more pressure on this cycle.  Reprofit take ages to let you know and it is a stark clinical email....just read it whilst on the train into Edinburgh....derr!  I was hopeful that 2 out of the 4 remaining embies would have made it as they were looking pretty good at day 5.  

On the manifestations etc....I agree....why not try it all !....I started the new year walking on hot coals and breaking arrows in shamanistic rituals....then I went to see the Carmelite nuns with my Catholic friend...and they are praying for me  ( I don't particularly follow any religion but am open !) ....I've had accupuncture....listened to CDs.....and just basically wished my socks off.....not really sure what else I can do at this stage ?!?!?!?

oh....my station...must go....

..W


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky       honey - not really much I can say thatI've not already text.  
It does seem so strange to me that they did not reach frostie stage.  Am absolutely gutted for you  
Am     that this time you get the result you truly deserve and want!  
You'd be a fab mum and it will happen for you honey.  You place would truly make a fab place to raise all our gorgeous children in!
Take care and take time out for you x x x


----------



## Roo67

Winky -    ditto what Mini has said - you will be a mummy and a yummy one at that. 

Count me in if you decide to turn you house into a single mummies commune 

Coco - how are you feeling today?

R xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, sorry to read that you don't have any frosties    .   that you get your BFP on this cycle   . I think you should try to hold out for the 7th, as you said it's been lucky no. 7 all the way!!

Coco, good to read that you are feeling a little better today. Hope that you have turned the corner and   you also get your BFP   .

Good luck to all those currently downregging and stimming      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Interesting about the manifestations and affirmations... I really think that it makes a huge difference ... The maggie Howell pre-and post-implantation cds that Felix lent me started me off on a really positive note ... I am now on the general pregnancy one ... I think though that its only _a part _ of a necessarily holistic approach ... albeit an important part ... we cant forget the tests and or meds ...

I have a number of friends who are very into the manifesting and affirming and they have definitely influenced me... I found it really worked with telling family and friends about the 'immaculate conception' I decided that it was all going to be fine even though there were a few whose reactions I was unsure of... but I presented so positively that it went well... We so get what we expect each day...I have decided to expect sunshine and positive people and guess what - on site there are so many of you!! 

Winky - sorry about lack of frosties - I was also convinced and then disappointed that I would have one... I then decided that I wasnt going to need one on this cycle and so tried not to worry about something that I couldnt change... have faith in the ones that are hopefully nestling inside.. 

Hope lucky 7 works out as your OTD ... did you know that 3 is also a magic number?

Take care
Maya


----------



## eddysu

I really like quinoa!

I had my scan this morning and there were 4 on one side and 7 on the other.  Must have been more little ones but those were the ones worthy of mention.  One side has follicles of up to 10mm and the other side they were 7-8mm (can't remember which is which).  The 10mm ones sound big to me for day 7.  But there was no specific comment on anything.   I get a blood test now with each scan and then they call between 5-7pm to say whether to stay on the same dose or increase.  Tonight they increased me again.  I'm not sure this is such a good idea because last time I had a big growth surge in the last few days.  I had 28 eggs last time which I think is more than enough and was kind of thinking it might be good to have fewer!  I'm sure the doctors know what they are doing and it makes me feel better just typing all this out.  But I think I'm going to have to take it up with the doctor on Wednesday when I go back in.  I don't want to have OHSS!  

Glad you are feeling better Coco.  

This has been a great discussion on affirmations, manifestations and hynotherapy!

Better get to bed with my hot water bottle now  

Eddy


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies....some great discussion on here making me feel more positive again.  I am stating it here....my very public intention......I AM GOING TO WAIT UNTIL 7.07 am on the 7th to TEST!!!  And to stop myself from constant knicker- checking for AF signs before then I am using the following affirmation....

"My pants will stay clean for the next 9 months"  


I am home based for the next few days so I am going to listen to my meditation CDs, burn some orange fertility candles, read some prayers and generally focus all the energy I can into manifesting a positive outcome!

Am currently in my fave coffee shop but rather than working the proposal I should be doing I am surfing FF and watching babies playing on the next table......I think I need to head home now and get some discipline!!!  

lol

..Winks


----------



## winky77

...ooo and just a little request.....can some of you blow me some bubbles to get me to 977....in the spirit of the magic number 7 !  Don't mind the 9....that can stand for 2009.....the year it all happens! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## wizard

Obliging right now Winky, no-one else do it otherwise it will go over!!!


----------



## winky77

Cheers for the bubbles Wizard and Rose  .....now no one better touch them !!!  Please !!!! 

lol


..Winky


----------



## wizard

I've been desperate to post for the last few days but my aunt has been with me and with a frantic time at work (end of financial year and everyone deciding they have underspend to get rid of....) I haven't had a second to spare.  

Bingbong, mini, coco, suitcase, annaleah, lou-ann, JJ1 and Roo67 - thanks for all your comments, good wishes and positive vibes.  Since I found this board I've been really touched by all your warmth and kindness, both to me and each other.  And I must say this board, and therefore all of you, are one of my key sources of support and information so thank you very much indeed.  I'd be much more worried about embarking on this journey without you....

Regarding long and short protocol.  I was told by my consultant at the Homerton that there was no real difference between the 2 and it was my decision.  So, on the basis it was fewer drugs i went for short (Maya was it you who thought like this too?  Sorry if I've got that wrong).  However when I went to Guy's last week the doc said that LP is used 90% of the time and that they can control the cycle better.  He said that LP separates out the pituatary gland and they can make sure that you don't spontaneously ovulate, which is still a bit of a risk with SP despite the drugs you take to stop it.  He still said it was up to me though, but on the basis they have more expereince on LP I then decided to switch.  I'm still not sure I've made the right decision, I'm worried about the effects of down-regging and the peri-menopausal state coming back for real!  I haven't heard that there is any evidence to support this but you know how the TTC rollercoaster can induce anxiety.... well, it does for me anyhow.  Lots of you seem pretty chilled - I need some tips!

Which brings me onto to my next concern.  I'll be put on 300iu of GonalF.  I did a medicated IUI at the Homerton and produced 4 follies on 50iu of Puregon which I took for 10 days and I'm stressing that I'll overstim on the 300 dose.  The doctor said that just because that was my response with 50, it doesn't mean I'll overstim on 300 as IVF is a completely different ball game. My FSH last taken in July 08 was 6.2. 

So folks, would you share your experiences?  Can I ask you what protocol you did and why, what dose stimms you were on,  what your FSH level was at the time, how many eggs you produced and whether you got OHSS?  I know we're all different but it would really help to have some comparisons as I'm considering going back and asking for 225.  For those of you who have done several cycles please feel free to share them all.  

I probably sound a bit of a weedy worrier, especially to those of you who are old hands at this.  I just can't help feeling a bit frightened by the drugs.  It might be made worse by being self employed as if I do suffer from OHSS then taking time off is almost impossible.  I've blocked 10 days out for possible EC and ET but that's as much as I can do right now.

Now moving on from the world of me.  Rose39 and Esperanza, I hope your coping ok with the down-regging symptoms and eddysu here's to some super follies in the making.

Winky I'm so sorry you have no frosties but as others have said think positive and decide you won't need them.  I'm certainly thinking that way for you.

indekiwi I hope it's good news for you today and that your donor has come up champion.

coco I am so so pleased you are starting to feel better, you've had such a rough time.  

To everyone else hello and thanks for reading my novel.  

Oh I forgot one last thing, protein: can you take those protein drinks or is that a complete no no?


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck with all those 7s Winky!   

Well, I had a scan today and I'm all set - lining is 10 mm and the doctor is happy.  However, my egg donor doesn't seem to be responding particularly quickly to the stimms, so my ability to plan anything apart from the demolition of a packet of biscuits (duly achieved in short order  ) is curtailed for a further week or so.  The way things are going I will be testing in April...must work on my patience levels.   Interestingly, it looks as if my donor is travelling from a little further from London than I thought - the courier charge for sending her additional stimms is for a European delivery...hmmnn. S'pose that could mean Ireland.  The opportunity for speculation is endless, but I must away and do some work for a change.      

Wizard, our posts are crossing - I did SP for my last attempt - I was never offered LP in any case, but see earlier comment re my lack of patience and you'll know which way I would have swung if given the choice!    I was on 400 iu of puregon daily but despite it being way over the 150 iu every second day that I had been on with my 3 DIUI cycles the previous year (producing 2 - 5 follicles each time) I only produced two follicles and one egg...   Bodies are strange strange things methinks.  It turned out that my low AMH had artificially been "masking" a high FSH (which in 2007 had looked good for my age).  

Coco, hope you're recovering quickly now....and fingers crossed that this is the first, last, and only time you need to do IVF given your over achieving ovaries... 

Hope everyone else is on course!     

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7

Winky - good luck with that affirmation - specially with lovely pessaries to insert after successful tx!!!!!  

Inde - glad things are progressing for you too - what makes you think the donor is Irish apart from the fact that she must obviously be a wonderful person?  

Rose - am very impressed with your healthy approach and knowledge of healthy foods...

Wizard - am sure you have made the right choice for you.  We all have varying FSH levels, and ages and responses and thats why we pay these consultants shed loads of money to advise us on the best option...I think yours was directing you towards LP and if so, it must be the best option for you...(I had FSh of 8 but was approaching 41 so sp was best for me and 350 iu of puregon daily - advised by 2 separate clinics) ... all the best going forward.. 

Coco, glad things have eased off a bit for you - and hope 2WW not driving you too  

Take care
Maya


----------



## winky77

Hi Wizard.....

Sounds like you've been doing your research!  I have never really got my head round the differences between short and long protocol...... My first IVF was long protocol at LWC but the last 2 I have done short protocol.....for me I couldn't understand the rationale of having to control my cycle with LP and down-regging as it was regular as clockwork in terms of cycle length and the days I ovulated. I am also one of the impatient ones and preferred to move forward with SP without having longer waits inbetween treatments.....as my main concern has been me and my eggies getting older! 

I can't remember what does Puregon I was on for the first cycle of IVF but I got 15 eggs.  IVF 2 I was on 375 Gonal F increased to 425 for the last 2 injections (8 eggs) .  IVF 3 (12 eggs) I was on 375 all the way through and EC ended up being a day earlier than previous cycles and things were developing fast.  My hormone results seem to be good for my age.....FSH was 7.4 a year ago and down to 6.7 more recently....AMH just over a year ago was 17.  Just need to get those precious embies to stick!!!


Inde....great news on your scan.....and good investigative journalism on the donor!  I think we can't help ourselves filling in the gaps in our donor knowledge!! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Just call me Ms Holmes...!  I'm trying to collect as much information as I can for when offspring no 2 shows an interest in biological ancestry - I write down every scrap of information that might colour in the picture a bit more should they have an interest in knowing more before they turn 18.  You're right Maya, the donor could be living in any part of Europe....however (she said, adopting a lowered, furtive tone  ) I have already been told that she will need to have hotel accommodation prior to egg collection and is taking flights to and from London (but only for base line scan and egg collection - the rest of her scans are taking place somewhere local to her); the expenses presumably covering her first two flights (but maybe only one) to London came to over £500  ; and finally, her hair colour, ahem, is most often found in Scotland and Ireland.  I guess I'd be pretty surprised if she were travelling from somewhere further afield than the UK / Ireland given that her identity would be released to any offspring at 18 in this country while in many other countries she would retain her anonymity.  Not impossible however!  Clearly she is a perfect individual in every way - selfless, warm-hearted, infinitely generous...   I just hope she doesn't have a horrible IVF cycle after all this  .

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wizard,

I've only had FSH tested once about 18 months ago (prob should go again at some stage!) and it was about 4ish I think
IVF 1 I was on 250 iu Puregon and got 21 eggs
IVF 2 on 225iu Puregon, 20 eggs
IVF 3 on 250iu Puregon, 12 eggs

Of those 21, 20 and 12 I've had 14, 14 and 8 fertilise, and 2, 5, 2 good enough to actually use - so quantity does not always equal quality

When I asked why my 3rd cycle was so few eggs vs the previous 2 I was told age - I am now 1 yr older than when I first started - scary how these things deteriorate so fast
I will be on 300iu for next cycle apparently

Never had any OHSS symptoms
Always been on SP but that's because I didn't want LP - don't like the idea of down regging and shutting down my system and too impatient to do 6 weeks of IVF when I can do 4...my consultant said it wouldn't make a difference which one I did....

More personals soon, hope all are well. Totally snowed under at work at the moment and no time for anything else  

Suitcase
x


----------



## eddysu

Wizard - sounds like you have made a good comtemplative choice on the protocol.  I did LP last time and wanted to do SP this time as I don't like the downregging but as I changed clinics and they mostly do LP I decided to do what the doctors are most used to doing.  Also, I don't trust my body not to ovulate early even when I'm downregged!  I think i was on 300 IU puregon last time which was reduced towards the end (28 eggs collected) and this time I started on 225 menopur and have been increased to 375.  I understand that in addition to age meaning we need more medication our bodies also get used to the drugs so we need more.

Indekiwi - that's so nice that you are keeping notes re your donor.  Let's hope our offspring appreciate what we go through for them!

Rose - I hear you on the emotions!  Its very inspiring that you are still being so healthy.  I think I've just lost the will to keep eating well.  I've just had a hot chocolate from Starbucks (with only one pump of chocolate though!) and a lemon poppyseed muffin.  And I'm contemplating having a pizza for lunch!

Esperanza - any sign of AF yet?

I had another scan this morning.  My lining is already 8mm which is as much as it has been any other time and I still have longer to stim.  Glad I had the hysteroscopy.  Follies seem to be progressing well but not exploding which I am worried about    Next scan on Friday and it would appear that I'm on target for egg collection on Monday.  

Am working from home today and have not really done much so better get back to it!  Hello to everyone else I haven't specifically mentioned.

Eddy


----------



## Annaleah

Wizard, Just a quick post before I leave work.  I've only done LP (really didn't like the down regging but I think it was a good idea given my PCOS).  I had gonal f 150 iu for 8 days, 225 for 3 days, coasted for a day then 75 for a day just to keep things maturing.  Ended up with 75+ follies, 69 of which were big enough to aspirate (35 eggs, 30 good enough to ICSI).  However, I'm with Suity on the quantity vs quality issue as I had 14 thawed in the end for 1st FET and only 2 made blast.  

Unfortunately LP is a very long process - fitting everything in the shortest poss time I did IVf aug/ Sept 08 and FET Jan 09. Earliest that next FET can happen with DR is late May-June.  So there feels like a lot of waiting in limbo. 

Eddysu - good news on lining, hope all is well for your scan Friday

Winky - 'clean pants for 9 months'  ....I think you've started something hun, i'll definately be chanting that one  

Hope everyone else is well...must leave work (just quickly check the other threads!!)
Annaleah  x


----------



## Elpida

Hi All

I've been in laptop limbo for a few days, but now have shiny new one (which I'm struggling to use as it's a mac and I'm not used to them.

Winky & Coco - hope you're surviving the 2ww, I hope you're feeling bett with your OHSS Coco.

Rose, How's the DRing going?

Still no AF for me - I'm hoping that it's because I don't have a lining so I don't have to take norethisterone (sends me round the twist!) - the clinic have said to go in for my baseline scan on Tuesday as normal (unless I get my period that morning) and we'l see what's happening then.

I had my thyroid antibodies tested and they've come back at 2374 - normal range  0 - 34. I have a history of graves disease (overactive) but have just started on thyroxine as my levels were a little low and I was feeling quite shocking. I've emailed the results to my consultant but does anyone know what the implications are? I know it can be linked with a higher miscarriage risk. At least I know now I suppose. Nothing's straightforward is it?

Ooh time to jab!


----------



## winky77

Hi Esperanza.....

Sorry to hear about your high thyroid antibodies.....I have the same issue (Hashimoto's Disease) but the effect has been to make my thyroid underactive for which I take a low dose thyroxin and yes it can affect fertility as it may be an indicator of other anitbody issues.....but better to know as you can take steroids to suppress the immune system (which is what I am doing this time round) ......Check out http://thyroid.about.com/cs/pregnancy/a/fertility.htm for some interesting articles/links.

I also went mad on Amazon and bought a load of books on thyroid....but of course i haven't got round to reading them yet! If I come across anything interesting I will let you know....

lol

..Winky 

/links


----------



## wizard

Big thanks to all of you who posted about your protocol experiences, they have been hugely helpful.

I'm due to start down-regging tomorrow, but unfortunately with the nasal spray and not the injections.  Hope I get used to it as it's for 18 days...

Esperanza and Rose. hope you're both doing ok with yours.  Coco as you know I can't help out with the OHSS situation but given what a few people have posted in response to my questions it seems that your body might develop some resistance to the stimms, and the time lapse between treatments might also make a difference.  Still got everything crossed for you and winky.


----------



## Elpida

Winky - thanks for the link, I shall have a look. Do you think it'll be too late to start steroids (if I need them) for this cycle? 

Wizard - good luck with the sniffing - have they given you possible dates yet for EC?


----------



## wizard

Not really Esperanza.  I go back for my baseline scan on 24 March.  If everything is ok I will start stimming and have a 9 day scan booked for the 1st April (9 days - is that quite late for the first stimm scan?).  I then get a bit worried as we're into the run up to Easter, and EC would have to be Friday 3rd, day 11 or Monday 6th day 14.  Day 5 after this if it goes to blast would be the Easter Saturday and I'm concerned they won't be open over Easter and I'll have to have a 3dt regardless.

Now I know there's all sorts of things that could go awry along the way and I don't want to count my chickens - or eggs, before they hatch, but I have to plan for EC and ET with work and I'm trying to be positive although not naive.  Perhaps I'll call the clinic tomorrow and ask about Easter opening


----------



## Elpida

Wizard

I'd call and ask, see if they can put your mind at rest.

I'm still so confused about the timings, and everywhere seems to do things differently,  but the clinic have reassured me that EC won't clash with a wedding I have to go to and so I'm trying to take this whole thing one step at a time rather than worrying over every little detail. Trying being the operative word here. It's also helped that I told my line amanger at work so I have less to worry about there. 

E x


----------



## Elpida

Rose - thank you. I'm sure my consultant will get back to me soon - he's pretty good. IT's hard to know, this being my fist cycle, whether to throw everything at it, or just to see how it goes. If it wasn't such a financial investment my instinct would be to do less rather than more but you can't remove the ££'s from the equation, and of course we all want this to work sooner rather than later.

How're you doing?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose         You've achieved so much, don't ever think you haven't. You are a strong person to have gone through everything you have so far and still be standing and sane!!  Hey we're all entitled to shed a tear or bucketful.  There's no rule book here.  I'm looking at the big milestone as a new start - the 30's for me were crap - was with a not very nice bloke - this time as I head towards 40 I'll be so much more in control and doing things for me!  Not trying to please others....  This is just the beginning of our blossoming years!!  
Take care x x x  x x


----------



## wizard

Oh Rose I'm so so sorry you feel so low.  It's just damn hard isn't it?  Going though IVF on your own, the drugs, the hope, the fear etc and with a birthday in the offing I'm not surprised you feel grim.  I'm 39 this year so a bit longer before I hit the big 40 so I can't offer any specific  advice there, but what I can say is that you won't always feel like this.  When you're off the drugs and the hormones have changed I suspect things will seem less bleak, and as for the no kids no hubby thing, well even if you had one or both there's no guarantees it would stay like that (certainly with the hubby!).  I think perhaps we don't give ourselves enough credit either for having the drive, the desire and the bravery to do this alone.  A male friend of mine seems to think I'm incredible doing it alone and my sister can't quite believe I am, but to me I'm just doing what I have to do, nothing extraordinary or meritable about it to me.  So this time I'm joining with my friend and sister and saying you're a brave woman and I hope you start to feel less sad soon.   xx  

On a me note, how long might the drugs take to make you feel a bit wobbly?  I'm only on day one and was quivering on the bus home slightly when someone sent me a nice txt....  

Esperanza I hope you're doing ok.  Following your advice I called the clinic today and they are open over Easter for treatment.  Phew.  What does the baby aspirin do?


----------



## lulumead

Rose, sorry to hear you are feeling low.      

Wizard and mini are right, you are being amazingly strong and its only normal to have bad days and birthdays always make us more reflective about what we don't have, and what might have been.  Sending you lots of positive     that this is the one and for your 41st birthday you will be covered in baby sick  


xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose   , sorry to read that you are feeling low today. Hope you start to feel a little more positive soon    

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## eddysu

Hi Rose - sorry that you are feeling down at the moment.  I wasn't actually TTC on my 40th but thinking about it and had been recently dumped by my boyfriend of a year.  I felt like that was the biggest waste of a year with him and felt like I'd never get my dream.  I didn't then want to have a party to celebrate my 40th so settled on a weekend away with friends.  I have to say (and I know its easy in hindsight) that the run up to the 40th is worse than the actual event.  I agree with the others that we can use it as a turning point to make us stronger and put things behind us.  I feel I know more what I want now and consider myself a late bloomer so cut myself some slack in not getting to where I want to be yet.  But we will!  I hope you are able to enjoy your 40th!

I also wanted to introduce congitive restructuring to everyone.  I'm doing a mind body class (based on Ali Domar's teaching) at the Bridge at the moment and we've been learning about this.  Its where you take a negative thought and look at it with regards to:

stress - what stress is having this thought causing
logical - is it a logical thought
origin - where did the thought come from
true - is it true

So, I'd challenge your thought Rose about not achieving any of your dreams.  Maybe you could find some way to restructure it to something that might not be beating yourself up so much.  Hope that's helpful.

I had another scan yesterday and the follicles are developing nicely.  The woman who did the scan had suggested that I come back in on Sunday for another but once my blood test results came back I got a call confirming that I'm ready for egg collection on Monday.  So I've had my last stim injection last night and do the trigger injection tonight.  Am looking forward to a drug free day tomorrow!  I'm trying to prepare myself for having fewer eggs this time (last time was 2 but hoping they are of better quality.

Glad to hear you've been able to ease your anxiety about Easter Wizard!

Esperanza - hope you are doing well.

Indekiwi - how is your donor doing?

Coco - did you feel really bloated in addition to your ovary pain with your OHSS?  I've just had so much wind over the past few days and been quite uncomfortable.  I feel like I'm retaining a lot of water but my ovaries don't really hurt.  

Have a good weekend everyone.

Eddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose so sorry that you are feeling emotional about your birthday, I was not going to celebrate mine last year as I wasn't sure if I'd be here or in Spain!  I had one friend who didn't and then regretted it.

I had been to 2 others friends 40th celebrations in the 2 months before, one lady had a 2 day extravagana, with a champagne limo night, then a party in a pub she'd hired, then another afternoon lunch at a pub on the Sunday.

My other friend's partner (they are lesbians) had a surprise party in their home, with marquees in the garden, a professional catering company took over their home, a dancefloor laid, bartenders and cocktail bar, a chill out marquee, a film made of her through the years and 150 guests, and as they are in a remote part of Norfolk they hired a cab company to base themselves in their drive and ferry people home or to hotels.

So I decided that I should do something so I hired a private room in a  nice restaurant and had a meal for about 20 of my close friends, I decorated it- balloons, table decs, flower arrangements, printed menus, I designed an ice sculpture and had champagne flowing through it, had some bare bumed waiters serving the champagne - in the end I had a lovely night and arranging it (I thought after all I won't ever be arranging a wedding- hopefully a Christening one day!) , surrounded by my close friends who mean so much to me, and I didn't get depressed and my friends enjoyed it.

Some of my other friends went away with friends- one went to San Francisco with 6 friends, another to Prague, another to a spa.

Being emotional is part of the course with this whole TTC business I think.

Eddysu- Glad you found the Alice Domar course interesting, they had that going at the Bridge, but I never went as it was over 10 weeks and their literature was very coupley- I did tell them it was off putting for the single women who attend.  Are there other single women on it?  

I went to a clairvoyant today as I was passing and she said that I should get a book of affirmations, I know some of the FF ladies use these for positive thinking.

L x


----------



## Roo67

Rose,
I was dreading my 40th for the same reasons as you.... but in the end I celebrated over about 3 weeks !!
Lots of meals with friends, family party and weekend in London with my sister.
The best part was an impulse buy of a 2 seater sports car,......... had every intention of exchanging it a few months later for a family friendly car but have still got my MG 18mths later !!!!

Hope you find what is right for you.

R x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Rose
I'm sorry you've been feeling quite down. The Buserelin definitely affected me - I felt down and emotional and more prone to negative thoughts. The stimms really helped - I hope you find that you're less negative when you start stimming. 

I also struggle with the "what have I achieved" - but what the others on here have said is right - what we are doing takes a lot of bravery and we are strong women. Keep believing in yourself. 

Hold on in there    
One Step


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

People say that we are independent strong women in all senses (maybe not by choice but through personal circumstances) but still we have managed to get through/pay/travel in order to  TTC, IVF,IUI etc and for some succesfully create a family and not given up.  

I personally wouldn't want a partner at the moment, I am happy with the support networks that I have created  through friends/internet etc (as my counsellor woman used to say despite only having my Mum in my family left alive, you have managed to surround yourself with a strong supportive network like a pseudo family).

I never think if only I had a husband, I look at my friends who have been through divorces or are now trapped in bad or dull lifeless marriages and stay for the sake of the children, the loss of financial control they have, 2 families to feud with and accommodate etc of course there are the +ve sides as well, but if ever you think life is rosy just take a look at the relationship thread on here and you will see the issues TTC and having a partner has. Some cant make descions without consulting husband even about taking a new job, travel, going out, even down to what to eat etc.

Think positive   and what we have achieved, I do realise that I would like a child and do catch myself thinking if only my  baby had of survived s/he would have been 19 months old now and how different my life would have been in a different and  positive way.


----------



## lulumead

well put JJ! 

I only mainly miss bedtime fun and someone to put the bins out!!!   
xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi...looks like I'm officially on here now  

Had consultation at Create on Friday, apart from lots of waiting about, all good.  Loved the scan they give you which measures your cubic volume of ovaries to get idea of ovarian reserve, measures your blood flow to ovaries and uterus (which you get to hear!) and checks all is generally ok...much more thorough than LWC...if anyone fancies a detailed scan its very interesting  

I have my induction on Friday and then should be going by the following Friday AF willing!  No downregging so thats good.  was worried that the odds are low 35% of actually walking out with a baby...published results say 45% but obviously that includes all pregnancies and not live births.

Been surfing ESB for the sperm I need to import, annoyingly have to pay the additional £1K pregnancy slot, and have forwarded my favourites to my mum and sister to help me choose. Maybe thats weird, but wanted an opinion as baby is part of our family. Almost went for a chinese donor to have half-chinese child to link with my adoption. 

Just have to get my counsellors report from LWC, get the sperm here, all before the 19th March when AF should arrive and then thunderbirds are go!!!!!

hope everyone else on here is ok....apologies for me post...just thought I'd update.
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lulu so pleased that you had a good consultation and have  plan of action
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Tis all good news Lulu


----------



## eddysu

Lulu - Create sounds really good.  I think it makes a difference when you have faith and trust in your clinic.  

Rose - to add insult to injury there is an article in the Style section of the Times from yesterday about milestones!  But it gives us until 45 to have the kids (or godchildren)!

I had my egg collection this morning.  Feel like I hardly slept a wink last night as I feel pregnant already with the amount of times I get up in the night to go to the loo.  They collected 16 eggs despite my feeling like I ovulated them all away over the weekend!  Now the dreaded wait to find out how many fertilise tomorrow.  Transfer will be either Thursday or Saturday.  I'm really hoping to get to blast this time.  My clinic will also do assisted hatching on day 3 if they think it would help.  Tonight I get to start the lovely cyclogest and tomorrow the bruising clexane.

Eddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Eddy - well done on our 16 eggs that is fantastic, I really hope that the call tomorrow brings great fertilisation news
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Eddy


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best Eddy xx x


----------



## indekiwi

Eddy, brilliant news re the no. of eggs - amazing stuff!  Hope you have some quality embies coming back home to roost very soon!      

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps...


Esperanza.....I think others answered on the prednison....I didn't start it until after EC......but i am going to ask about that because it doesn't seem like my body would have had much time to adjust the steroids....interesting that Rose said about starting after 5 days or so of stimms....

Rose....sorry you've got the birthday blues...the fertility thing is such a bugger...for me it is the only thing I am really bothered about in relation to age....I can cope with sagging brows and a few extra wrinkles and random chin hairs...I am even not too bothered by being forty plus and single (altho don't want that as a forever situation!) ....but when it comes to not having a family that's what really gets me.  I think in the end you have to try and put it the age thing into perspective.....afterall you are only one day older than you were the day before.....  I am with JJ and others.....what we have achieved in embracing this TTC journey and going it alone is to be celebrated as a show of incredible strength...  

EddySu....well done on an excellent crop from EC...fingers crossed for a good fertilisation rate 2moro.   

Lulumead....glad you are on your way and the consult went well!  


well for me....had a low day today....think the BFN news finally hit me.....something needed to trigger a cry at some point...bizarrely it was a news item showing cats in China being sold in a market for food....as I sat there with one of my fur babies on my knee the damn finally broke !   I've decided just to allow myself a 24hours wallow....haven't been out at all....have done no work....and have cried off yoga....but tomorrow I will start again with a different frame of mind....

My mind have been buzzing with what to do differently and it has prompted a couple of questions....


Blood type....has anyone paid much attention with regard to the blood type of donors in comparison to your own?  I have been reading some stuff today about different blood types producing anti-bodies against other types....

Has anyone any thoughts on PGD?  Stepan is saying it is something i could try next time at Reprofit....but as I know it is more often used in relation to sperm issues I am wondering whether it will be worth it? 

And finally......today is day 31 of my cycle....and despite 2 negative pregnancy tests on saturday and sunday my AF has still not arrived....tis v odd..... last 3 ivfs AF has arrived around day 28...i have had no meds since friday so I am not sure what is going on..... has anyone else experienced this? 

lol
..Winky


----------



## Maya7

Thats a great crop Eddysu ... hope things continue to go well for you ..


Maya


----------



## Maya7

Winky - our emotions need to come out if we are to manage them so its good to have a release valve...   You are going through a tough time ... You do have a very positive nature that is coming through and are wisely looking at any consideration that will help maximise things for you... cant be of much help with most of the options but as for the blood type ...I did select the same blood type as myself for my last tx - had no real or scientific reason for it though just felt that it was something to consider if I ever needed to give my blood to the child in transfusion and also because its as comon a type as you can find so hopefully making life easier...

Be gentle with yourself in the next while

Maya


----------



## Annaleah

Eddysu - great news on your egg collection.  Hope you have a good fertilisation rate.

Winky - the clinic i'm with only offer donors with same blood type (and same CMV status) but I also have lots of questions about this in light of recent mc.  Have been trying to get my head around the bit in Dr Beers book about the problems associated with tissue typing being too closely matched - don't quite understand it yet. I am due for follow up consult this week so I shall ask.

Lulu - not long now..

Annaleah x


----------



## Annaleah

Coco, just looked at the link (i've seen a couple like it) not really sure what to make of it..... Re: Dr Beers book - I bought that and a couple of others after the mc when desperately looking for an answer!!! It's a bit hard to navigate and a big focus is on explaining the biochemistry around immunity issues - how they cause problems, what to test for and how to treat.  I'm not sure it is the answer to my questions but Gp has agreed to do thyroid screen and I will ask my endocrine cons if she can do any other basic tests. 

I also bought one of the Zita West books but I've been in such a fog this past few weeks that everyday I say, tomorrow I will eat better!!
Annaleah x


----------



## lulumead

great news eddy!

big hugs winky...letting it all out sounds like a very good idea.
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Eddysu - great news on your eggs, fingers crossed for good fertilisation rates and good luck for ET    
I didn't see the Times article but I've got 3 godchildren already and am 'only' 39, so there's one milestone I can cross off. Although it's not the same at all - I love my godchildren but so not the same as one (or more) of your own  

Winky - sorry you've had a low day, but it's only natural. Taking time to cry, scream, shout etc is an essential part of the process. re AF - mine didn't arrive until 4 days after stopping meds....
S has told me to start the prednisolone on same day as start Puregon - strange how there are so many different protocols
Not sure re PGD - I have only ever had 2 really good embies on day of transfer so suspect it would not really work for me...but if you have more embies, perhaps it's worth a try and I guess S wouldn't recommend without a reason

Coco - that link promises a lot but I suspect (being a rather cynical person naturally!!) that all it is is diet and supplement advice. We all know what we need to do on that front - eat healthily, regular exercise etc. I personally do not believe that you can turn it all around with diet, positive thinking and the like - but as I say, I'm naturally pretty cynical...

Lulu - great news that consultation went well - good luck for tx  

Hope I haven't missed anyone, love to all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco- June is so far away,does that mean that you can't do anything until July, could yuo ask for a cancellation appt in the meantime?

Here is a list of q's for follow up that may help you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

I know it seems strange but as my acupuncturist said to me after a negative cycle, 'but why should it work?' I thought it was odd but in fact the odds are stacked against us everytime. Hence after 4 -5cycle the odds should mean that it has worked!

Have you read the Alan Beers Book 'Is your body baby friendly?'

I suppose the main factors are the lining - (my main issue) but your seemed to be fine, if not you could have a hysteroscopy (under a GA)to see if it is all ok inside
The eggs- did the OHSS have an effect on egg quality?
The sperm- what should you do about it?
The embryos - what grade are they, were there any fragmentation etc

Then there are the issues such as immune issues, blood clotting- and other tests?

It is so hard after a negative cycle, take care

Here is another similar thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178955.0
L x


----------



## eddysu

Wow Coco - June seems a long way off.  Gives you time to do some reading etc as JJ has identified.  Someone else I know had gotten an appointment with a long wait and got advice to ring back until you get a satisfactory appointment.  There will always be cancellations and changes.  If its the same person alway answering the phone that might not be so good but you may get different a different person who might give you a different answer.

I had a call from the embryologist this morning to say that 12 out of 16 have fertilised.  The remaining 4 were immature.  She also said that they have a policy of only replacing 2 embryos even in an over 40 when using donor sperm.  Hadn't heard that one before.  I guess that might be ok if I get to blast but a day 3 transfer of only 2 I might challenge.  

Until tomorrow...

Eddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Eddy - great news on fertilisation, hope they keep dividing nicely  

Coco - that's ridiculous re consult - keep calling until you get a slot - they cannot possibly be fully booked until June! Having said that (and not wishing to sound blunt) you are unlikely to get any answers at the follow up. Most likely they will say it was bad luck...these things happen....impossible to tell....embryos looked good.....not sure why it didn't work etc etc. There are just so few concrete answers that I wouldn't be too reliant on the clinic being able to tell you anything really satisfactory. You kind of have to resign yourself to the not knowing - as hard as that is   What I would do is look at what are the options for next cycle/FET in terms of changes to protocol - eg clexane or steroids? (to aid implantation)

I had failed IVF in July 08 and went straight to FET in August and got my BFP. OK so it did not last but nonetheless goes to show that you do not necessarily have to wait months and months after IVF to have FET. Having said that, your OHSS case does make it different and good to take their advice, but not OK to have to wait until June to even talk to them
Good luck getting a cancellation appt soon,

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Eddy Great news on your dozen!!! fingerscorssed all keeps going well- I have never heard of the 'only 2 if DS' if it was DE I could maybe see!!!

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, glad that your consultation went well and that you now have a plan in place - good luck  

Eddy, great news on the fertilisation rate, good luck for ET  

Winky, sorry that your bfn hit you hard yesterday  . Hope you are feeling a little better today   Take care of yourself.

Coco, June sounds like a long way off. I agree that you should keep phoning to get a cancellation appt. Good luck.

Hope everyone else is okay, sorry if i've missed anyone.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - yes, it is a bit depressing, but it seems to be the case....there are no simple answers and it is all a bit of a lottery - thing is the odds are better with IVF than IUI so that's why I'm doing IVF not IUI

I think I've become very cynical over the last 18mths and I may be over stating the randomness a little, but I certainly haven't had any clear answers to my questions....mostly my failed tx have been blamed on either old age or bad luck - neither of which seem like answers to me....so have resigned myself to the fact that there aren't any answers...

So glad you got an appt sorted out, good luck for Thurs,
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Eddy, a dozen to choose from - what a success story in itself!  Hope they continue to behave nicely in their dish and develop like good little embies should!    I'd be feeling mutinous about being told two rather than three for transfer given your legal rights in this manner.  Moo!  We shall be overlapping on the TWW...more below.

Coco, so pleased you got a much better outcome with respect to meeting the consultant on Thursday. June was just taking the mickey.  Re implantation, haven't a clue myself on why it doesn't happen, but if you take any notice of the statistics at all then, simplistically, depending on your age, there is a higher likelihood of IVF not working first time around.  This is borne out by a simple review of all the ladies doing IVF on the singles boards - comparatively few fall pregnant first time.    However, you do have four wonderful snow babies waiting for you, and rather than worrying about going through another round of treatment like this one, or going ahead with IUI for that matter, let's assume that one of these special embies is going to snuggle in for a successful pregnancy.   

Winky, my clinic wanted my blood type before this cycle of treatment commenced, though stupid me didn't ask why.    Presumably it has something to do with matching with the donor (or in my case, both donors).  I have a scan tomorrow so will ask at that time and report back anything salient. Grieving when your hopes have been dashed, particularly when you've done everything in your power to help the process to a successful conclusion, is completely normal.      Take heart - this is a numbers game in the end, and yours will surely come up.  

Rose, 40 is a number, not a definitive statement of your life.  As someone who is fast coming up on 42, I'm still celebrating turning 40...I booked a hot air balloon to take up 22 people for my 40th, and in May will have attempt no. 5 to go up (the weather didn't played ball on the 4 previous occasions) - I shall not be beaten - it's just a question of whether I will fall pregnant first or the weather will come good....! Good thing I like a challenge!  

My own news is that my donor is having egg collection on Thursday and has over 20 follicles coming up nicely.  So I guess that makes transfer any time between Saturday and Tuesday.  Can't wait - never had an aptitude for patience and having short cut a waiting list of 3 years for a donor   am feeling that it's meant to be this time.  I'm a happy, excited and expectant Glos girl!

A-Mx

A-Mx

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

indekiwi- Best of Luck- now in the hot air balloon, surely you aren't all in one balloon? those baskets look small.  Sounds fantastic I really hope that the weather behaves and you get airbound!  My friends parents took her and her tiwn and them for a ride when they both graduated.
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco- Have you seen this thread FET and OHSS? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171013.msg2817214;boardseen#new


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, you can get as many as 16 in a basket (sounds like the start to some bawdy drinking song but I digress... ) so it will be two balloons for us.  Between striking the ideal day and rustling up 22 people in  the Cotswolds it turns into quite a bit of organisation.  Still, it will be worth it.


----------



## Maya7

I love the hot air balloon idea Inde... maybe you dont consider yourself 40 yet as you havent been able to officially celebrate it?  

Am sending you every good wish for ET ... and would be delighted to hear of you personally ballooning up over the following 9 months  


Take care
Maya


----------



## eddysu

Coco - well done on getting the Thursday appointment.  What a difference between June and Thursday!

Indekiwi - hope you are able to do the hot air balloon trip.  All sounds good re the donor and your transfer.  I'll look forward to sharing th 2ww with you!

Esperanza and Rose hope you are both ok downregging.  Or maybe you've moved on to stims by now?

Eddy


----------



## Elpida

Thanks for all the info re steroids etc. I've still not heard back from the consultant, I'll call him tomorrow if he hasn't replied to my email.

I went for my baseline scan this morning. As I predicted the lack of a period is down to there being no lining. Concerning in the general scheme of things, but for the purposes of treatment it's where I want to be to start stimming, and at least I don't have to take the evil norethisterone! I'm just hoping that whatever's causing me not to have a lining won't impact on me getting/staying pregnant and that the Menapur overides things (the BCP did). 

I'm not going to start the menapur until the 24th to make sure I avoid the wedding so I've got another two weeks on the buserelin, they had one earlier slot but it would've put ET on the morning of the wedding  

Eddy - great news!

Rose - how're you feeling?

Coco - I don't have any advice or suggestions but I'm thinking of you, I'm glad you've got an earlier appointment, I hope they at least have some ideas on what to do next.

Hope everyone else is ok, I can't believe it's only Tuesday, surely it must nearly be the weekend?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - quite normal - your AF will have been delayed by the progesterone so now you've stopped AF should arrive in the next day or two. I also get brown/dark blood on first AF after tx - not sure why but have always assumed there was old blood from the tx which needed to come out first...doesn't seem to have done my any harm anyway....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I can't help you with the pain is it part of you OHSS? , however old blood can be brown to black - perhaps ring your clinic and ask the nurses tomorrow or else you will be going on Thurs if you can hold onanother day . Your AF should arrive after a few days/week of stopping progesterone.
Take care, so sorry it has been so tough
L x


----------



## jazzys_mum

Hi Everyone

I hope you don't mind me butting in but I posted on here a few months ago and you were all great and gave me advice i.e go to your GP for referral but still haven't plucked up the courage. I was wondering how most of your cycles are? When I first started thinking about this I was bang on 28 days but since then its gone mad anything from 22 - 31 days is this really bad? I just wonder if the stress and indecision screws it all up so to speak  .

Its hard to book appointments etc when you are not regular. 

I am also wondering if I should just go straight to Reprofit as it seems from reading these threads most people transfer there and as suitcase was saying ivf is more successful than iui especially over 40. I am just reluctant to let GP know worried they will refuse.

Sorry just having a a bit a nightmare trying to get started.

Jazzys Mum


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jazzysmum - my cycles vary from 24 to 31 days...not everyone is regular....is a pain with appts etc but I don't think in my case it has affected the outcomes of tx - all my test results thus far have been normal - reason for failure seems to be just my old eggs  

You do not need to tell your GP that you are considering going overseas for tx - all you need to do is say that you have been ttc with no success and would like some basic tests done. Of course if you have a good relationship with your GP, great, then you can share more, but if not, you are not obliged to. I learnt the hard way not to tell my GP too much - she's distinctly disapproving of me going abroad and thinks I am taking unnecessary risks. Having been to Reprofit once now, I am confident there is no risk there which there would not be at any clinic in any country - they have excellent levels of service. 

Actually you don't need to see your GP at all if you don't want to - you can self refer to private fertility clinics. This means you will need to pay them for the bloods rather than getting the tests done on the NHS through GP - but if it makes it easier, then you can just book an initial consultation at a clinic....

Good luck - getting started is the hardest part  
Suitcase
x


----------



## jazzys_mum

sorry just seen Coco's post while writing mine. Makes my problems look trivial

Hope you feel better soon
Jazzys-mum


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Nobody's problems are trivial hun - we're all at different stages and stuggling with different aspects of this often long and arduous journey 

 to you, hope you figure out your first steps soon,
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hey Coco....I am the same....day 32 today and this pm I got some black/brown stuff....but still not full blown AF.  I emailed Stepan about it yesterday (when not even spotting) as on previous cycles I have started AF quite quickly but he was not concerned.  My cycle is usually 27 or 28 days and my last meds were friday.  The main thing bothering me is the knock on effect in timing for next go.  Have pretty much decided to have another shot the next cycle I can - April - I had blocked the relevent time in my diary anyway as contingency.  However, this 'delay' is cocking up the dates.  I've never done BCP or anything else to alter my cycle but will probably be in a situation where it would be good to bring AF forward a few days....anyone any bright ideas on that ? 



Jazzy's mum....welcome....tis not butting in....more the merrier!  ....sorry your cycle is messing you around a bit.  what is it that you think your GP will refuse?


By the way....I bought 7 lucky dip lottery tickets after my BFN on saturday....just in case my luck was focussing in a financial rather than physical direction.....didn't win that lottery either! 


lol

..Winky


----------



## jazzys_mum

Thanks suitcase you are right about getting started I worry that I will totally obsessed by it all. I have rang a few clinics. Leiceter is quite resonable and quite close to me and no waiting list for consult or sperm but the want GP referral. I really want to get a few things sorted in my life before I start but I know I can't keep putting it off. I also worry about getting bad results then I would be really depressed - as at the moment I suppose ignorance is blis!!

Good luck to all of you and thanks xx

Jazzys mum


----------



## jazzys_mum

Hi Winky

I don't have a good relationship with my GP - to be honest its quite hard to admit but about 10years ago I had a breakdown - GP was less than supportive I am okay now (I think) but I think he thinks I'm barking mad  some dodgy diagnoses were given at the time since then I have avoided any contact with GP trying to prove I am sane or something - so worry he will think I'm not fit to be a mum and especially not on my own.

Jazzys mum


----------



## winky77

Sorry to hear that Jazzy....that's awful that your GP wasn't supportive....mental health issues affect a lot of people and the last thing anyone needs is to feel judged by their GP.....have you thought about requesting a change of GP?...as suitcase said, you don't need their consent or anything ...but it can be helpful to have a supportive GP on side...particulary if they will do some of the tests for you. 

..Winky


----------



## jazzys_mum

Yes I have thought about trying another GP. I know that I have to move on from the past but it was pretty bad at the time and when I pulled my medical records after a disagreement over a diagnonsis I was shocked by what had been written - so it makes me very wary of anything medical which is a bit unfortunate if I am going to be successful on this journey - I think this is the main reason I am holding back from starting. You are right though one judgemental GP shouldnt stop me doing what I want but is does make me think may be better going private then they won't be able to judge.

Jazzys mum


----------



## wizard

I've been reading posts but just havent a moment to respond so sorry if my words seems a bit late....

Firstly, coco I am so so sorry that you got a BFN, you went through so much with this cycle and a I truly hoped (and even thought) it would be a good result.  Very gald you've got a follow up appointment so soon, and I know you're gutted and exhausted with it all but good on you for getting back on the hamster wheel and considering the future.

Winky I hope you're still taking time for yourself,   

Indekiwi great news about your donor and I just love your positivity and enthusiasm.  I'm trying to catch some from you by reading your posts.  Still a way to go though...

Eddysu what a great number and I'm hoping your embies go from strength to strength.

Welcome Jazzys_mum.  My cycle went completely haywire when I started on this TTC route, going from 26-32, ovulation day 12-16 and luteal phase 13-17.  And not two months ever the same.  I'm sure your body decides to give you the runaround because perhaps for once, you're paying very detailed attention to it!  And what a f***wit of a GP you have.  

Esperanza are you not desperate to get started?  I know you're wanting to avoid a clash with the wedding but I still admire your patience.  I'm down-regging for 19 days and that feels waaaaay too long (indekiwi my patience is like yours - why the hell was I swayed into the long protocol?)

Rose how are you doing?  The down-regging is no fun is it?  Yesterday on the bus to work I was so glum.  So so glum.  Today things have felt better but yesterday I was so flat and teary I felt sectionable.

Lulu good luck on the journey with create and hope you get started really soon.


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps....

...am feeling sorry for myself today.....AF is finally here with a vengeance....I know I am used to bad ones but this is particularly bad...damn that progesterone......2 flooding incidents already today.....and one of them just cos I dared to stand up......I feel absolutely drained.  Had to drive over to Glasgow for a meeting and got stuck in a jam on the way back....despite the superplus extra lil let and a pad changed half an hour previously I could feel things starting to overflow and had an awkward moment trying to shove extra tissues in my pants whilst sat in the traffic jam....all done with my coat draped across my knees....what a palava!!!  I tell you....I am desperate to get pregnant to have a 9 month break from this cr*p......what bliss!  

....so I think I have pretty much decided that I want to head straight back to Reprofit for another go in April with OEs.....last vial with my Danish donor.....  I have been weighing up whether to spend money on more immune tests.....and/or PGD....but am leaning towards just going for it.  I will ask to start the steroids earlier....and I will go all out to get another load of weight off before I go....and I am going to do more accupuncture....and follow some of the advice in Dr Beers book....but everything else I think I will keep the same....and just throw the dice once again.  I do have one question mark.....which is the fact that my donor is a different blood group to me and whether that has any significance....I am still researching that one but if anyone has any opinions I'd be happy to hear them.  Am also going to ask if anything can be done to bring my April Af on a few days early.....is better for me work wise....and means I'd be out there with Mini which has to be a bonus !!!  

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay!!!!  come out with me!!!! 
Winky - don't forget the clexane will really affect your period.... I used to find on clexane and warfarin that my periods were very heavy for couple days then nothing!  Was always bright red too... (tmi I know!!)
I know I took norethisterone to start AF early - and it did the exact opposite.... but saying that my body has a strange way of letting me down at the most important moment....

Totally agree with everyne a good GP is so important to us all... and think have been very lucky with mine - He's been so supportive of me...

Take care mini x x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls! Just catching up - Winky, so sorry to read that AF has been a nightmare - it must be just horrible with feeling so drained and everything. I hope that it comes to and end soon. Was really pleased to read that you are heading back out for another roll of the dice soon. Good for you.  

Coco - so glad to read that you have managed to get an appointment much sooner. Are you seeing Sue or one of the other consultants? Hope they can help you to find a way forward and you can start on your FET as soon as poss. I will text you tommorrow to see how your appointment goes. With 6 embryos I am confident that one of them is the lucky one for you. The problem is that I suppose on day three it is pretty hard to tell which ones are better quality and will result in a BFP. It is just like a lottery I suppose - if the right embryo ends up inside, it will grow and implant. I do think that one of your four frozen ones is the lucky one coco, I am sure of it!    

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky -   that sounds awful. I did some research with women who suffer from very heavy periods once (can't remember the client - think it might have been Glaxo who were looking at an over the counter remedy) - anyway I remember how much it affected their lives and how difficult it was to do even everyday things - like stand up. Hope it gets better very soon... 
And great news that you'll all set for your next go - don't think we'll co-incide although it would be fab if we did...

much love to everyone else, not feeling too good tonight so need to get to bed soon,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky have your drs tried anything like transanamic acid to stop the flow.  My friends did acupuncture and it helped. I have no AF 5 days late now! and even after a cycle only light like 12 hrs!! Just think that you have a thick lining to bleed away!
L x


----------



## winky77

Thanks Suity....I could write the book on heavy periods....altho this one is cr*p....it doesn't compare with my experience when travelling back in 2002 before I had the fibroid op....my GP put me on the BCP as a way to try and make my periods lighter whilst I was away travelling for 6 months (I'd been putting up with bad ones for several years at that point)...but it made me bleed just as bad plus light bleeding inbetween the periods.  Tis a long story but basically after putting up with it for 4 months I eventually got to my friends in California ...and the night I arrived I bled so heavily I literally could not get off the loo for 2 hours in the night.  The next morning I told my friend and she carted me off the ER....I felt a right fraud cos the bleeding had completely stopped by then but they examined me and did a blood test.  Turned out my levels had dropped to 5.6....normal is 13.....and apparently below 11 I shouldn't have been doing long haul flights etc...  Doc said I was close to needing a transfusion...talk about a shock!  I had been trying to get fit to do the Inca trail but was getting out of puff going uphill on the treks I'd done in NZ.....I'd been cursing my cardio fitness but basically I didn't have enough blood to carry oxygen to my organs!   It was all very scary.  Needless to say I was told I couldn't fly to Peru and go and do the Inca trail which is what I was meant to be doing 7 days later!  Can you imagine what would have happened to me exerting myself like that and at altitude?!??!   I ended up having to stay in California for 6 weeks being pumped full of progesterone and fed chopped liver and spinach until my blood count improved enough for me to carry on travelling....

I am not sure why I just told that story but it has reminded me that things are not as bad as they used to be....another day to get thru and I will be over the worst of this AF !! 

..Winky 

ps...JJ....just seen your post.....yip....was on transemic acid and mefanamic acid tablets for years....but not since I had the fibroid op 2 years ago.....gynae (and me!) hoped the op would resolve the AF problem... it did improve the pain level which was horrendous before (fibroid was penduculated and would twist on the stalk as my body tried to expel it out!).  But unfortunately the blood volume doesn't seem to be that much less although it is over less days ....I have to have my blood levels checked pretty regularly and take iron tablets to treat anaemia.  I should probably go back to the specialist really....it is not until I compare myself to others that I remember it is not actually normal to bleed as heavily as I do...and after a failed IVF it is that bit worse again......I spend a fortune on sanitary goods as I have to use double protection and change frequently.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honestly Winky the heparin will have affected your AF... Mine was horrendous on it - flooding etc etc... 
With regards to the bloody group of donor - I did make sure mine was rhesus + as I'm B+ (donor is A+).  I know sometimes this can cause added complications.... Is there is difference between yours??  I must admit - I was extremely limited with donors as clinic insisted had someone with same cmv result as me (-ve) and there aren't many of those about - next step was blood group - had enough problems with my own.. Then after that it was height!!  Counter balance the dumpy gene in my family!      
I'm not sure if blood groups do have any issues....  Just wanted to make sure. 
I know for DE they make sure donor has same blood group.
Mini x x


----------



## eddysu

I'm afraid I can't add much on the painful/flooding AFs.  Although I've found as I get older they seem to be a lot heavier.

Yesterday I posted on the wrong thread with my emby news!  I had 11 embies dividing on the 11th March.  Somehow I don't think I can magically have 12 today and 13 tomorrow...

This morning the embryologist called to say that 3 embryos are 6-8 cells and the others are 4 cells.  The 4 cell ones are not ideal for day 3.  She thought they might want to do the transfer tomorrow at this rate.  I'm disappointed that even though I seem to have a good number of eggs they don't seem likely to make it to blast.  But as everyone says there are plenty of day 3 transfers and lower quality embryos that result in pregnancy.  I have to keep positive.  And hope for a growth spurt tomorrow!

Coco - hope the appointment goes well today.

Wizard - hang in there.  I actually kind of liked the weepiness during the downregging as it gave me an excuse to cry and get my emotions out!

Rose - hope you are doing ok. 

Jazzys-mum - good luck with getting started.  Hope you can move past the GP issues.  Its one of those things where its hurting you worse than it hurts him.

Eddy


----------



## Elpida

Coco - how did your appointment go? Been thinking of you, I hope it was helpful.

Eddy - hope your embies do their stuff - tomorrow you could be PUPO!

Winky - I can sympathise with the heavy periods, you poor thing.

Wizard - I'm aching for things to progress, but my fear of the wedding clash is more because she's my main support through all this and I want to be focused on her and her big day, not preoccupied with embryo's or devastated because I didn't get any eggs or they didn't fertilise. When is your EC scheduled for?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - hope your appt went well and you feel like you got some answers, or at least had the chance to discuss things with them. 

I don't have much advice to give on getting your head back together. I find that the only thing which works for me is time. Having been through the highs and lows several times now, I have learnt that what I need is 2-3 days after the BFN where I totally retreat, don't talk to anyone, cry a lot. Then another couple of weeks of feeling sad and angry and bitter and all those awful things. And then after that I seem to be able to pick myself up and move forwards. Not saying I feel fab 100% of the time, far from it, but at least I feel able to get through the days and to believe that it might actually work out OK one day. 

Right now I'm more worried about my sister (see post on other thread re niece's impending operation and brother in law's recently diagnosed heart condition) than me - which kind of helps. Sometimes it's good to stop thinking about myself and my failure to conceive.....although I know once my Reprofit date gets closer I'll be thinking about it more and more

Mildly concerned that today is day 31 and no AF, but pretty sure the pill will let me regulate anyway so I can still fly on 28th April as planned. 

Anyway, this was supposed to be a helpful post to you not a complaint about me  
I do hope you start to feel better soon about all this and able to see your way forward. And I have everything crossed that the FET is the one for you...

Eddysu - sorry to hear your embies might not be going as fast as you'd like, but don't worry, lots of people get BFPs with 3 day transfers and you've still got some embies going really strong so that's great news. Good luck for ET and the dreaded 2WW  

Winky - hope things have slowed down today if you know what I mean!

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco - Hope it went well and they gave you answers, did they mention coasting with IVF, not having drugs for a few days? 

Winky your AF sounds dreadful.

Suity I am with you in the no AF showing up camp!!  6 days late now!!! everytime I think 'am I menopausal?'

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - know exactly what you mean.... this will be my first since stopping the dhea.. not that it should make a difference but they have been getting further and further apart.... hoping it doesn't muck things up for DEIVF...
Take care mini x


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps....

EddySu...sounds like you have a few starring embies and hopefully the smaller ones will catch up by tomorrow   

Suity....haven't see the other thread yet but hope the family stuff has positive outcome.  I think you and I are quite similar in our patterns of dealing with BFNs...

Coco....hope the consult gave you some answers.....I think you are right to be questioning why they had you stimm for those extra days...it seemed really bizarre that your number of follies appeared to jump from single figures to countless in just 2 days and on such a low dose.....did they miss something on your monday scan I wonder? 

Well I am starting to recover from my AF....I shouldn't have posted about my experience in California yesterday....tempted fate as last night things got even worse and it was pretty much as bad as what happened back in 2002.  From 2am onwards I was up every hour soaked thru....I had to sleep on a pile of beach towels to try and protect my mattress.  At one point I sat on the loo and the tampon literally shot out with the weight of the clots coming out. Sorry TMI!!!  Eventually I ran a bath to clean myself up and to try and ease the cramps and I turned the water bright red in minutes....if anyone had walked in they would have thought I'd slit my wrists.  It was a nightmare!  Things started to ease off by about 9am and I decided to still go to a conference I was due to be attending (as I'd been given a free ticket worth £150 cos of my committee work).  I went and bought some incontinence pads at Sainsburys on the way as extra protection but I managed ok.  I should have probably just have stayed at home tho as I have felt faint and had a banging headache all day as a result of such a rapid blood loss.  I have crashed out on the sofa this evening as a result and will head to bed in a mo...the worst is definately over but Mini ..I think you are right about the Heparin having an effect......  

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, before I forget (again)   I asked the clinic today re blood groups, and was told that they ask for blood type as a matter of course, but that it has no bearing when matching donors (male or female) to recipients, even when one is rhesus positive and the other negative - and this latter scenario can be dealt with at an early stage of pregnancy with medication.  The individual I spoke to did not think that donors / recipients with different blood groups would have poorer success rates than same blood type donors / recipients.  On a different tack, thought I had heavy AF until you described yours - I feel for you!   

Coco, hope you are having a better day today following the consultation.  

Suity, hope that by this time next week, your niece and nephew will be noticing a huge improvement in their lives and that their ops will go smoothly, and that your BIL gets a date for further treatment ASAP.     

Jazzy, time to change that   GP my dear - my mum had a break down when us kids were quite young, and she's one of the strongest people mentally that I know.    It's such a pity that a temporary event has made such a disproportionate impact on your life, perpetrated in part by someone in the medical profession that perhaps could do with some targeted training before (s)he scars someone else with a similar illness - and it's far from an uncommon occurrence in the general population.  

Eddysu, fingers crossed for your embies m'dear - good luck!     

Esperanza, Rose, Wizard, hope you're all looking forward and getting excited about your next rounds of tx.  

My news: I had a scan yesterday and my lining is lush - 14 mm - ripe for a couple of embies.    My donor had egg collection today and produced an amazing 11 eggs - I am so grateful.  I went around the receptionists, consultants and nurses yesterday pleading for them to be extra nice to her which caused much amusement.  (I've been attending LFC for years so they're very used to me  )  Apparently she was very happy with the card I wrote and was full of smiles, so that's great.  So, tomorrow I will find out the fertilisation rate and see if there are enough to go to blast or not - not terribly hung up on this and in fact would probably prefer to have a few snowbabies (more likely following a 3 day transfer) in case I decide to go for a second sibling for DS - I'm a girl who likes to have options!    Can't wait to be PUPO...

On which note, have to tell you that despite not having ovulated at all this month, I am of course about to have ET and a couple of days ago walked into a chocolate shop and saw the sexiest man I've seen in forever (Colin Firth look alike but about 6 ft 6) - at least I could blame the drool on the chocolates I suppose.....so perhaps the whole idea of getting pregnant is simply enough to spark the fires....or perhaps it's just been a wee while since I last performed the horizontal haka as we say back home!    

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

indekiwi that is fantastic new about your donor and your eggs!! Really hope that all goes well

Winky that sounds dreadful!!! I hope that the worst is over
L x


----------



## eddysu

Wow Winky - hope you are feeling a bit better now.

Indekiwi - great news on the lining and donor.  Not long now!

Hope everyone else is going well.

Today I have 3 morulas, 1 pre-morula and the rest are various cells but more than 8.  To be honest, once he told me about the morulas and that I wouldn't have transfer today I lost a bit of concentration.  Transfer still could be tomorrow or Sunday depending on how quickly/if the morulas get to blast.

Eddy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, your AFs sound terrible . Hope you are feeling a little better today 

Indekiwi, great news about your embies. Good luck for ET  

Coco, hope that your consultation went well yesterday  

Eddy, good luck for ET  

Rose, Wizard and Esperanza, hope that your d/regging is going okay

Suity, sorry that you are having a stressful time at the moment with your niece, nephew and BIL . 

Hope everyone else is okay, sorry if i've missed anyone  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Eddysu, that sounds fab - very exciting!

Thanks Lou-Ann!

I heard today that six of the nine eggs they attempted to fertilise made it, and a decision will be taken tomorrow as to whether transfer would take place Sunday or Tuesday.  If Sunday, I shall be having a celebratory hot chocolate at Pain Quotidienne in Marylebone High Street around 11 am (ET will be at noon).  Will confirm tomorrow.  All welcome!

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

indekiwi that's brilliant.  Here's hoping they grow from strength to strength.  And what a nice fat lining for those embies to snuggle in to.  

Eddysu great news on yours.  Morulas - very technical too!  Next stage is blast isn't it?  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Winky what a terrible time you've had with your AF, it sounds horrendously bad.  I hope you're improving now after so much bleeding the last few days.

Rose how are you getting on? 

Thanks Lou-Ann for the good wishes.  Downregging ok, I'm a bit flat, easily irritated and still a bit weepy.  Just like usual then...

Suitcase what a difficult time for you and your family, I hope they're all ok with everything coming up.

Hello and waves to everyone else xx


----------



## Maya7

Winky - I thought I had bad AFs but you win there.... Hope the worst is over..  

Eddy - Glad you get to transfer blasts... the embies are looking promising too... I had morulas transferred and one implanted... having blast stage is a stronger position to have reached... good luck there  

Inde - If I could join you for the hot choc I would!!  Fingers crossed that everything goes to plan... If you do get to transfer on Tue, you and Felix will coincide exactly on 2ww...


Maya


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    Apologies for gatecrashing yet another thread, I have not previously lurked here but best wishes to all those of you with your treatments.  I do recognise a few names and thanks to everyone who has given me advice already.  I NEED MORE! 

    I am wondering about possibly bypassing IUI ( with donor sperm ) and maybe jumping straight to IVF.  I think maybe I have read that women of my age are sometimes advised to do this, but I am a bit worried if a clinic will accept me due to my age (turned 42 on Tuesday) and because my FSH is a little raised ( 11.8 in Jan ).  The Wessex is nearest me, I've posted there but no-one has replied yet.  Also waiting on a reply from Reprofit.  Are there general limits with clinics here on FSH for OEIVF?  I know the stats aren't great for my age group but it can happen  .  Also I'd be grateful for any opinions on IVF as opposed to IUI for my age group.

    Suity, I hope everything goes well for your family and things have settled by the time your next tx is due.  

    Winky, I hope you are feeling better.  I really enjoyed your post on the single girls fur babies thread.  I am hoping that you do not have a "bloodhound" amongst your fur family like me: my Bengal pussy, Tinkerbell, can scent a woman with a period from fifty paces and doesn't rest until she tracks them down and has a good sniff about ,
            take care all, and have a good weekend, love Rosi.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Rosi - I went straight forivf - this was to make the most out of my imported sperm.... at least sperm and egg get to meet!!   
I'm with reprofit as oeivf was proving difficult am using de.
Repro do a program for those with high fsh called min stim program and opt to get 1-2 eggs.  I did try but didn't work for me...  Might be worth looking into. 
Wish you all the best
Take care
mini x


----------



## Elpida

Rosi - I went straight for IVF - mainly because my clinic suggested it as they're so short of sperm, however once I started I've had numerous hurdles and the IVF procedure has allowed them to take control of my unresponsive body. PErsonally I was relieved to go straight for IVF as the odds were better.

Coco - your appointment sounds positive, I'm not surprised that she'd be scared of giving you clomid if your mother had multiple pregnancies! Is she suggesting that you have natural FET on your next cycle, or have a treatment free cycle and then decide?


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, glad that your consultation went well  . 

With regards to natural vs GEEP(had to google this as not heard of it ): if the pg rates are the same, you worry about taking the drugs and the consultant has recommended it, i'd go with the natural I think. But thats just my thoughts, good luck with your decicion making  . 

I don't know a lot about the serotonin and NK levels, hopefully someone who does will be along shortly.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hello ....

thanks for all the sympathy on my AF...the nightmare is now over and I am recovering.....wish I could say the same for my carpet ....not a good idea to have cream carpet in the hallway between my bedroom and bathroom.....despite my best efforts with beach towels as sanitary towels the carpet got stained...grrrrrr!    I will get my blood count checked next week......my energy levels are definately depleted.  That said I did go to a conference in Edinburgh yesterday and ended up meeting a friend for a drink......funny how everything feels so much better after 3 G&Ts (first drinks since Xmas!) and a couple of hours flirting with some nice guys we met!!  They tried to persuade us to come to another bar with them but by that stage we'd sussed they had girlfriends so we opted out and I put my sensible head back on and got the 9.30 train home! 

Coco...glad your consult gave you some food for thought.....I'd also lean towards natural....after all you are only really doing IVF cos of sperm issues and with your fertility results why chuck lots of drugs at it that might cause other reactions. If you google the miscarriage clinic/ Dr Gorgy you can get some info on NK cells.....I thought about having tests done but I am not going down that route...yet....

Indekiwi....great news on the fertilisation rate...got everything crossed for you to get the goahead with some exemplar embies!!  Thanks for the blood group info too.....am going to flag it up to Stepan... am also looking at diet options to help....just got myself a bit worried it was one more thing for my body to react to with this tendency to reject embryos I seem to have ! 

RedRose....I am 42 too ....I did do one IUI (when 41) before going down the IVF route....I just felt that I would always wonder if I could have been one of the lucky ones ....and my FSH etc were good so I had no known issues why it had to be IVF.  However, when the iui didn't work I moved on straight away to IVF....at my age I didn't want to spend months and ££££ with the low odds of IUI.....unfortunately I am still on the IVF path 9 months later.  Your FSH is not that high and I would imagine the clinics would give OEIVF a go to see how you respond.  I asked Stepan at Reprofit about whether I should give up or carry on with my own eggs and he is saying carry on...because the evidence of my cycle is that I am a good responder.(just can't get the little blighters to stick around !) 

Eddysu....great news on the embies development....  

...ooo whoops....have my laptop with me in bed and battery is about to go....

sorry if missed anyone..!
..WInky


----------



## eddysu

Two blasts put back where they belong today.  All apparently went well.  The embryologist gave me a picture of the actual blasts themselves.  Amazing!  If it wouldn't take so long going back to school I'd be inspired to become an embryologist  

Indekiwi - I'd love to come meet you for a hot chocolate as I live not too far from Marylebone High St but I'm a bit afraid to go out anywhere yet!  Maybe if your transfer is Tuesday...  Hope embies continue to do their thing.

RedRose - I asked about going straight to IVF when I started out (mainly because I'm impatient) and the doctor told me that it was worth the IUI tries because its less invasive.  I soon figured out that IUI wasn't for me because I couldn't get the timing right in 2 tries.  I'm glad I moved to IVF quickly but wish I would have been more diligent about selecting the clinic.

Coco - glad your consultation went well.  I did two FETs last year - one with drugs and one natural.  The natural one happened when I was having a monitoring cycle to see if my lining would thicken enough on its own.  It was all good and I caught my surge so they offered to do the transfer that month.  Neither was successful for me but I think that was more down to the quality of embryos.  My lining doesn't get much thicker than 8mm so I try to eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice to help it along.

Suitcase - hope you are coping with all the things on your plate at the moment.  I guess it gives you a diversion from TTC but not nice stuff going on for you and your family at the moment.  Hope it all turns out well.

Hello to everyone else!

Eddy


----------



## indekiwi

Woo hoo Eddysu, two blasts - how perfect is that?!  Hope they've snuggled in nice and tight for the long haul!

Rosi, I had 7 DIUI before converting to IVF, with one being successful (4th) - but I had just turned 38 at the time, and looking back, it would have been better to go straight to IVF once I started TTC a sibling for my little man as the chances of conceiving were so much higher.  Now I'm on donor eggs as my fertility fell off a cliff at 41   and in the UK at least the financial implications are considerable, particularly if the donor responds sluggishly to stimms and lives a long way away as has been the case for my donor.  

Coco, can't really help to address your questions.  I was given prostap (injection, side effects being a longer than usual AF) and progynova (pessaries, no side effects noted) and have now added cyclogest (pessaries, no side effects noted) to the schedule.  So certainly less disruptive than the puregon / orgalutran I used during OEIVF and I have a good lining - but then I have never suffered from a poor lining to my knowledge so I guess it's just the clinic's standard protocol for a fresh transfer.  

Winky, I bet you're relieved that AF has strutted off looking for other victims!    Bummer about the carpet though!

I called the embryologist this morning only to be told that they wouldn't be looking at the embies today and would call me first thing tomorrow to tell me whether I need to come in to London for transfer or to wait till Tuesday.  This is rather irking, since it's not like I live up there and can simply jump the tube or a bus to get to the clinic, not to mention arrange childcare.    Still, we do what we must - think I'm feeling a bit edgier than usual as transfer gets nearer - just want to get sibling embies back on board and get back to having control over my life schedule!  Patience, girl, patience....

A-Mx


----------



## kylecat

Just wanted to wish Eddysu and Indekiwi lots of luck!! It's sounding really promising girls!  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Good morning!  I've just had a call from the embryologist to say that of the 6 embies, 4 are grade 3 8-cells, 1 is grade 2 / 3 8-cell and the last is a 2-cell that will fall away.  I am ecstatic as 1) it's a beautiful day outside and I shan't have to spend 3 hours + on a train and 2) I didn't think it was likely to get as far as blastocyst, particularly since I know that many clinics will only do this if you start out with a minimum 8 embies to work with...I'm feeling super charged and confident about this - can't wait to be pregnant!  

So sorry, hot chocolate has been postponed till Tuesday....!  

Enjoy your day ladies!

A-Mx


----------



## Elpida

Fantiastic news inde!


----------



## Felix42

That's brilliant news Inde! Which day is your ET going to be? Mine is Tuesday. There's going to be loadsof us on the 2ww. 

Coco, I was just reading your post re migraines. I have them linked to my cycle too - usually get them at some point between day 3-7. My doctor said that migraines can get a lot better during pregnancy tho so clearly those with bad migraines do get pregnant.  Hope you are feeling lots better after tour OHSS ordeal & BFN. I was so sad to read that it didn't work for you this time. 

Eddy, great we will be cycle buddies too!

Love & hugs to all, Felix xxxx


----------



## Felix42

Ps, Winky, so sorry to hear about your horrendous AF too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xxxx


----------



## eddysu

That's great news Indekiwi!   for your 4 leaders.  I had 4 that were out in front and sounds like Felix also has 4 that are leading.  Must be a lucky number!

Enjoy the sunshine!

Eddy


----------



## Roo67

Good new Inde - hope they continue to grow 

Eddysu - glad ET went well for you

r x


----------



## Sima

Excellent news Inde.  Enjoy the beautiful day.  It's really lovely outside.

EddySu - congrats on being PUPO.  Here's wishing you a good 2ww.


----------



## wizard

Eddysu that's brilliant, so pleased you have 2 blasts and wishing you a massively successful 2ww.

Indekiwi fab little embies growing away there and I hope they continue.  This spring weather seems to be making everything grow!  Felix I haven't caught up on the abroadies thread yet but fingers crossed you have some treasures to transfer not too far from now.

Coco I'm pleased that it seems you can go for a natural FET with no reduction in success rates.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Inde, thats great news  

Eddy, glad that ET went well, good luck for your 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hello !! 

Wow the 2ww thread is going to be busy !!!  Indekiwi, Felix, Eddysu and your lovely embies   

Well I have emailed Reprofit to ask to go out again in April.....the last lot of wrigglies from my Danish donor are sat out there waiting and I can't just leave them can I ?!??!

I must be mad...!

..Winky


----------



## wizard

No not mad at all winky.  Strong, determined and hopefully very lucky.  And no I don't think you can leave those wrigglies.  I certainly wouldn't....


----------



## Felix42

Winky great to hear you are heading back over here.  this will be the time for you!
I'm sure the wigglies will be very pleased to see you back!
 for EC Inde!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## eddysu

Winky - so glad to hear that you have a plan for April.  Hope this will be the one for you.

I just found out that I had 4 blasts frozen yesterday.  1 was hatching, the next a bit behind that and 2 others that looked worthwhile.  I know the odds on frozen are much lower and they may not even defrost but I think for me its a pyschological thing just knowing they are there.  And of course the frosties will be for siblings...

Eddy


----------



## angelw

Quick hi to everyone,
I started nasal spray yesterday for DR and jus don't know how i'm goin to manage this! When i take it up each nostril it goes to the back of my nose and i feel like i want to swallow and start gagging cos it tastes vile!!
Am i using this right or wat cos everytime i think about it i start laughing. Maybe by the end of the week i'll know it has worked cos i'll not be laughin then! Sometimes i feel like a complete idiot!!


----------



## wizard

Eddysu wa-hey!  Great news about your frosties, a safety net or siblings, brilliant.

angelw I think you downreggig about right, sounds pretty much like mine...

indekiwi looking forward to hearing how your embies are getting on


----------



## Felix42

Eddy, that's brilliant news hun. So pleased to hear re your (sibling) frosties. 

Inde, good luck for your ET tomorrow. We will be exact cycle buddies!

Coco, fingers crossed for your test results. Sorry to hear they're now saying you've longer to wait for FET. I hope you can get that sorted out asap. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Yes ET tomorrow. Can't wait!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## eddysu

Good luck to Felix and Indekiwi for your transfers tomorrow!

Eddy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Eddysu - how are you?  Thinking of you over the next few days      
All the best inde and felix       
mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Felix and Inde - good luck for tomorrow.    

R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix and Inde, good luck for your ETs tomorrow  

Eddy, great news re the frosties - for siblings of course!! 

Winky, great that you have made plans to go back to Brno in April  

Coco, good luck for your test results . Sorry that you are having to wait so long before FET  

Hope everyone else is okay - sorry if i've missed anyone.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

good news about the frosties Eddy.

I thought I'd be good to go this month but seeing as AF should arrive on Thursday, and the clinic have still not got their arses in gear with importing the wrigglies, I am probably looking at April now. I realise its not a long time to wait but really for the sake of them returning a form in time, I am very cross.    I have had to use the phrase "not very impressed' in a couple of emails now!

Oh well, onwards and upwards, just annoying as was feeling very positive about the clinic and this cycle...much less positive about the clinic and will have to try and keep my positivity up for the next four weeks.

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi everyone.  Thanks for all the good wishes - it feels great to get all this fantastic support from others who know what's at stake.    ET is scheduled for 12:30 tomorrow and I'm very nervcited!  Nervous because I still don't know how many (if any) have made it to blast, excited because I could be well on the way to pregnancy this time tomorrow, (and relieved to get to this point, given the experience of last time around - 2 follies, one egg, no fertilisation, gutted).  So, I shall be hanging out at Pain Quotidienne in Marylebone High Street from around 11:15 tomorrow for a drink or 3 (got to get that bladder full!) prior to ET - if anyone's around and feeling thirsty, come and join me.  

Eddysu - most impressed with your freezer full of embies - you could have a five a side football team plus sub by the end of your family making!   

Felix - exact cycle buddy - wrote on other thread but fingers crossed you have a text book transfer tomorrow and the return home is stress free!  Glad you managed to meet up with Obeline. 
    

Lulu - what a pain in the proverbial re your clinic's poor administration.  With fertility treatment being such a big business and plenty of competition in the market place, it amazes me that they would dick about like this.   

Winky - those wigglies are definitely waiting for you in Brno - nothing ventured, nothing gained!   

Coco - similar to Lulu's experience with her clinic, it doesn't sound like the Wessex has its house in order  viz consulting appointments and timings for treatment.  Hope you get a speedy response from your consultant, who at least seems to get awarded top marks all round.   

Wizard, Angel, Esperanza, Rose, hope downregging isn't driving you    !

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Thinking of you Inde!   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Felix and Inde - i had a feeling you would coincide for ET... Wishing you both all the very best for transfer.  
                      


Maya


----------



## indekiwi

Thinking of you too Felix - I am sitting at the cafe doing affirmations for the both of us! It's a beautiful day in London so feels full of hope for the future (particularly the next 9 months!  Good luck!
   

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Thank you Maya and Inde!
Its pouring here but I'm tucked up in bed. Just about to do my IVF tape and will include your embies in my snuggling down thoughts too Inde. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Great news on your embies Felix - enjoy your relaxation and snuggling thoughts

Inde - Lots of luck for you transfer

r x


----------



## indekiwi

Well, ET went mostly smoothly - nearly launched the speculum straight out at the doctor I was laughing so hard at one point!   Fortunately this was before the embies were put back.   So I have 2 early blasts on board and they will be growing the other 3 for another day to see if they reach blast stage - if not they will be discarded - about which I don't feel great since it removes future options.  On my way home now on the train. It has been an unusual sort of day all around as I have run into 3 people I haven't seen in months quite by chance and heard from another couple that again, I haven't spoken with for ages. Must be lucky vibes today - at least I hope so.

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde - wish you all the luck in the world on your 2WW - that thread is extremely busy!!!  
Take care mini x x x


----------



## Annaleah

Busy on here too...i'm struggling to keep up (always such a trauma for me to log on as my computer is such a dinosaur - i can make cups of tea and whip round with a hoover in between each page loading!)

Winky - good to hear you have the next tx plan to look forward to....can't leave the wigglies waiting

Indekiwi - Hope your blasts are snuggling in

Eddysu - Great news about your frosties, which you hopefully won't need for sometime...

Coco & Lulu - sounds like your clinics haven't been very helpful, hope things get sorted and the waiting isn't too long. 

Hope all those down regging are doing ok.  Sorry for anyone i've missed out - find it hard to keep track of where everyone is at.

I'm just waiting for AF to show (hopefully in the next few days) and then it'll be 3 weeks till I'm down regging.  Clinic want me to have DR FET so they can keep my LH low which is frustrating as it means that if AF arrives on time I'm looking at 3rd week of May for FET feels soooooo long.  This will mean that from Aug 08 - May 09 I will have fitted in 1 IVF and 2FET and that's doing everything in the quickest poss time with all the DR involved.  Just feels like not very much hope/ opportunity spread over a very long time.  Anyone else feel like this?  I wish I was a good candidate for short protocol.!!

AF dances please ladies...
Annaleah xx


----------



## Annaleah

Just a quick question...i'm due to see my GP tomorrow as she has agreed to to some bloods to check on things following mc.  Any advice about what I should be asking for?  I'm going to have her check thyroid, poss IgA, just off to read Dr Beer and see what he says?  Cons also suggested testing for toxoplasmosis and strep B.  My endo cons is also sending me some blood forms in the post after I emailed her about the mc but not sure what bloods she'll be asking for.  Any advice......  

Interestingly, fertility cons said last week to try push the GP to see if regional NHS commisioners would fund any IUI as he said they've recently had a few lesbian couples come through with funding...?
Annaleahxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Annaleah - have you have your clotting factor checked??  This can lead to early mc too.....
Just a thought.  Had mine done and have factor v leiden which means have to take heparin / clexane throughout the pregnancy and for 6 weeks after birth...
All the best with your appointment.
Take care mini x


----------



## eddysu

Annaleah - I was reading on another thread that parsley tea can bring on AF.  Its something like fresh parsley brewed.  Apparently it tastes awful though  

Good luck with the blood tests.

Eddy


----------



## lulumead

Expert ladies, am in a stress...just got my prescription (which GP kindly did) and the chemist has given me puregon instead of gonal F, and no pen!  I was shown how to do the injections with a gonal F pen which looked very easy.  Are these the same drug?  I'm going to go to the GP tomorrow to see if she can re prescribe as I really would like to use what I have been shown how to, but I want to know if they won't redo can I use the puregon anyway?

thanks...sorry bit stressed..sperm not here, clinic being slow...so as AF will come tomorrow am definitely having to delay by a month.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - I didn't have gonal f in a pen - but had to mix the powder and liquid together (this is a lot cheaper to buy than the pen)...  Can't help with the puregon but imagine its the same...  I'm sure someone at your Docs can show you how to mix the 2 if it is powder and liquid.  
Normally draw up liquid using large needle - then mix with the powder by injecting liquid into powder bottle - draw liquid and powder mix, change to small needle and inject as you would with the pen....
Hope sperm arrives soon - it only took about 2 days for mine to get over here..... Here's hoping you don't have to delay.  
Take care mini x x


----------



## lulumead

thanks Mini, I suspect this is why they haven't prescribed the gonal F pen probably more expensive....just when I thought I'd been really lucky as GP had done on prescription.

nevermind it will get sorted, just sometimes feels like every step is a stress.
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Puregon and Gonal F are slightly different drugs the LH analogue is different ask Maz the FF pharmacist on here,  Puregon comes in a pen and Gonal F comes in vial or pen-  .  You can buy a 1 ml syringe auto injector where you load a normal one ml syringe into it and it turns into a pen, I got one sent to me when I ordered my drugs I think from Pharmasure, so they could sell/send one to you.  

Well done on getting the drugs prescribed by your GP!!  Saved yourself a few thousand pounds there!!

L x


----------



## Maya7

Lulu - hope you get sorted out with the right medication.  As I said earlier, I can send you a Puregon pen if that helps.  I think it must just have been an oversight though by the pharmacist as I dont think the pen itself was expensive..

Good Luck
Maya


----------



## lulumead

thanks...GP has said she will prescribe the gonal f pens, and I can just return the other stuff to the pharmacist....phew...

xx


----------



## Felix42

Wow, that's some GP Mini. You lucky thing!

Pleased it is sorted though. Trying to work out meds is very stressful. 
 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## wizard

lulu great you got it sorted and what a fab GP.

Annaleah I hope you got your tests sorted and they were ok, although I suspect you have to wait for the results.

I'm not getting on too well with the downregging.  I've had a headache for over a week now and it just hovers around me.  Sometimes it's bad and then it fades but never goes.  It's starting to wear me down and the pain is tiring.  And the hot flushes... well I'm just so embarrassed when I'm at work, not just the flush but I get all in a tizz and can't focus on what I'm doing or the conversation I'm having.  I know it's all a means to an end but I just feel a bit low about it all.  Sorry to be so self indulgent.


----------



## indekiwi

Wizard,        As someone smart once said, "this too shall pass" so hang in there.  

Lulu, I think you should be advertising for your GP - plenty of us would like to be giving him / her some business!!     Glad you've got things sorted out.   

Annaleah, sympathies on the long wait - it really isn't a lot of fun but hopefully the FET will bring joy at the end.   

Rose   Happy Birthday!!    Sounds like you're well on your way now with a healthy crop of follies coming up.  Hope you also find some relief from the side effects.    

Hope everyone else is doing okay?

A-Mx


----------



## eddysu

Happy Birthday Rose!  Hope you had an enjoyable day.  Welcome to the club  

Eddy


----------



## Elpida

Belated happy birthday Rose - great news about your follies.

Wizard - I too found that paracetomol and water helped with the headaches, I'm still waiting to start stimming (due to start on Tuesday) but the headaches seem to have eased a bit. I've not had any hot flushed (thank god) but am being woken alot by  night cramps and a full bladder   I think feeling low is possibly a side effect of the down regging drugs too, I feel really quite pants very low and consumed by total apathy and would willingly sit in a corner and sob all day if I could - sob that is my eyes are far too dry to tears   . I'm exhausted and the thought of heading into work in a bit is not a pleasant one, I"ve done so little actual work this week - just sat and stared at my screen! My 'it's all in a good cause' mantra is wearing itself out a bit I think! But I'm trying hard to step outside of things and see the larger picture, but it's very hard when you feel low. I'm so looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow in Warwick - Hurrah for Friday, let's hope we all have a good weekend

E x


----------



## Damelottie

Oww E - just wanted to send you a massive   . These flipping hormones are ghastly and essential   . Its so hard to stay positive with your mantras etc when they're affecting your moods  . Take it a day at a time and if you need to take some time off work then do if you can. These are hugely affecting drugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elpida

Oh Rose - how stressful. I thought the whole point of reserving a donor was that you became one of their possible ten? If the clinic are reserving a donor for more than ten women/couples then that's just wrong. I hope they have answers for you on Monday. Although maybe a change in donor will bring about a change in result? 

Thank you for the hug LL - I had a better day today (it helps that it's Friday, and a sunny one at that!) and I know it could be so much worse!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, belated Happy Birthday to you  . Sorry that you have been faced with the stress of not being able to use your reserved donor. Hope you get it all sorted out on Monday  

Esperanza and Wizard  , sorry that you have been finding the DR a little tough.

Lulu, great that you have been able to get your drugs prescribed by the GP  

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose belated Birthday wishes - I really hope that the donor side of things sorts itself out.  That really is a failing of the clinic letting others use the same donor when you had paid in advance!  I suppose that's there ESB cover themselves by charging for pregnancy slot.  

Coco all the best with your trial month      

E     know what you mean - am very emotional at the mo and not sleeping either..

Hi to everyone else x x x


----------



## wizard

Oh Rose what a terrible situation with your donor.  That really is awful, and incredibly poor practice too.  I'm sorry you're suffering with the drugs, I hope you're growing some lovely eggs to compensate   

Esperanza I'm with you 100% on the apathy and exhaustion.  I'm having a grim time, I've had a headache / migraine for the best part of 2 weeks now and I'm at my wits end with pain and tiredness.  I'm drinking gallons of water and taking painkillers (the whole gamut in fact because the pain is just unbearable sometimes).  Like you the good cause mantra is wearing thin and although I know it's not for ever that really doesn't help me right now or help me get through the next week.  I've come close to just stoppoing once or twice because I'm so absolutely desperate for some relief from the pain.  If I need to do this agian it's short protocol for me regardless of the advice.  I can.not.go.through.this.a.second.time.


----------



## lulumead

hello all on here...feel like I've been reading all week but not really posting as been in my own head.

rose: truly appalling of the clinic, but perhaps its might to be and a change of donor is right as this time it will work and make the baby that you are destined to have. Very hard though to get your head around, and every time there is another stress on this journey it only serves as a reminder as to how much we have to go through. sending positive vibes    ...hope you get to enjoy your birthday cake too   

wizard & esperanza: sounds like you are both having a pretty horrible time, sending you big  ...sorry don't have any words of wisdom.

Coco:  good luck with the trial month and FET, will you be doing that in April/may?  We might coincide on the 2WW!

Annaleah: hope you are doing ok...when do you get results?

I know I am very lucky with my GP, I basically just went in and said that I was pursuing fertility treatment privately and had done 3 IUI's was about to start IVF and my consultant suggested asking them about funding some of the drugs.  She said as I was under 40 and hadn't got any children I qualified under NHS rules...she did ask about a partner and I said I was doing it on my own...she said that didn't make any difference to her! And they would fund drugs for one round.  I was very surprised....I assumed it was going to be a no but it was worth the ask.

Lxx


----------



## Sima

Lulu - well done on getting the drug  funding from your GP.  You are so lucky.  My GP told me upfront that they will not pay for any of my drugs but they have been supportive in other ways.  They have done all of my bloodwork and they also offered to fund for 6 counselling sessions when I was feeling stressed at the beginning of the year.  My GP (who is a lady and had her first child at 40 and her second one at 45) told me to go for it as if I never try then I will never know if I could have ever been a biological mum.

Esperanza and Wizard - I hope the side effects of the down regging improves.  Sorry to hear you are having a bad time of it.  I did short protocol and so I cannot compare notes but everyone told me last time that SP was much less stressful all round.

Rose - good luck for your meeting with the donor bank manager tomorrow.  I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Felix42

Rose, that is a horrible mix up. You should get the sperm free if you have to change donors! As the others say tho if you do have to change, this may be fate ensuring you get the perfect baby for you, which may not be the offspring of the perfect donor you've chosen previously. 
Hope you sort something out you are very comfortable with. 

Lulu that is fantastic about the GP funding. Unbelievable really. 

Love & hugs to all & lots of  too, Felix xx


----------



## Elpida

Rose - I hope your meeting goes well today - thinking of you


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose sorry to hear you are having such a difficult time    I hope you and the clinic find a solution you are very happy with, although it's very frustrating it may well be this turn of events that lead you to your BFP!    I'm very late but belated birthday wishes, may this year be the one where all your dreams come true  

Esperanza, are you feeling any better?  

Coco hoping your trial month goes as it should leaving you all set for FET next month 

Best wishes to all
Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks Coco - it went quite well and I am feeling lots better.  There wasn't a cyst, I had a damaged tube, it had a hydrosalpinx where the tube fills with fluid - my tube was very swollen so had taken on the apperance of a cyst.  It was badly damaged and had no fimbria so they had no choice but to remove the tube.  Waiting for a follow-up appointment to plan next steps.
Jovi x


----------



## Annaleah

Still busy on here...just having a quick read through to see if I can work out where you're all at and sorry if I miss anyone.

Esperanza & Wizard - hope you're both feeling a bit better (I'm due to start DR soon and not looking forward to it)

Coco- sounds nice to have a drug free month after all you've been through recently.  Hope all looks good at the 'post surge scan' and that you'll be good to go the following month

Rose    for more follies to be recruited and do some good growing over the week. 

Jovi - glad to hear you're feeling a bit better.

Lulu - great news about getting drugs funded for a cycle

I asked GP again about fundung as fert cons had prompted me to but its a no go.  However, I been drained of blood today all the regular stuff again and clotting factors.  This was a joint effort between my endo consultant at the local hospital and my GP.  Should get the results of those back fairly soon and hopefully they're all unremarkable.  

Just booked my next FET and due to start DR on 11th April with estimated FET 23rd may (Day2) or 25th May if I get to blast...exciting that I have something to look forward to but a bit annoyinhg that I have to DR and can't go with my natural cycle.  Although I had a good lining last month (9.5mm) cons pointed out that my LH levels were high on non DR cycles so he wants me to DR to keep the LH low (bloody PCOS!)

My clinic told me that I am due my Hep B/C and HIV bloods again before I can start DR as they were last done May08 so will be out of date by the time of FET.  I have booked them in but because it's a 150 mile trip to clinic I had a stab at getting them out of the local GUM clinic.  Sat for 3 hours (with paperwork as it's just one floor up from my office) ...aaaargh. Had HIV & HepB.  They refused to do Hep C (as i'm not an IV drug user so it wasn't clinically indicated) and can't give me a printed copy of results only hand written which I'm not sure if my clinic will accept.  I also need to find someone to do Hep C...looks like I may have to drive to Cambridge after all.....might have a stab at camping out at the GP or phoning the virologist at work to see if he'll do it for me privately.

For my next FET I will be DR'ing with buserelin rather than synarel and using cyclogest for luteal support rather than crinone.  Does anyone know if the side effects are similar as i've never used buserelin or cyclogest?  Also, has anyone had HCG injections for luteal support?

Annaleah xx


----------



## indekiwi

Annaleah, so glad to see you have a plan re FET.    Of the four drugs you mention, I have only had cyclogest and I'm not sure I get any side effects at all, unless they are of the type that means you will be well stocked with panty liners for weeks and weeks to come!  

Esperanza, from hazy memory I think you're about to start stimming tomorrow.  Hope this marks the end of the worst of the side effects you've been hit by and that you have a brilliant time at your friend's wedding on Saturday.  

Rose, hope your clinic comes up trumps with new, vastly more attractive and incredibly more fertile sperm for you to consider - as others have already said, once you hold your baby in your arms the donor really does fade into insignificance, albeit they have given you the most incredible and priceless gift.  Nonetheless, I think you've been pretty shabbily treated if the clinic didn't tell you that you were at such risk of losing the use of the donor you'd already chosen.    Good luck with those follies, fingers are crossed for you.  

Coco, glad you're having a MUCH different experience this month!!  Hope you are feeling much more positive and are looking forward to your FET.  

Wizard, hope you too are at the end of the D-regging and that you're having an easier time of things.  

If I've missed anyone, apologies - and     to you all.  

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Thanks Lou-Ann, lulu, Rose, Sima and Annaleah.  Today I feel a bit bit better, the weekend was just hideous and I felt dreadful.  I have my baseline scan tomorrow so I'm just hoping I can start stimming and drop the DR dose.  I don't think for a moment stimming will make me feel better as such but if it stops this perpetual hammer in my head I'll be forever grateful.

Rose what a horribly stressful time for you.  I hope you ovaries respond to the increased dose and you get some resolution with the donor on Wednesday.

Annaleah great you can start the FET regime soon, although it's a lot of drugs and I'm sorry you can't do natural.  Do you know why they're putting you on buserelin rather than synarel this time?  Can't help you out with the cyclogest at this moment but with any luck I might be on them in about a fortnight so I'll let you know then!!

Coco enjoy the rest from all the drugs and the stress this month and get your body back into as natural a state a possible for your FET.  

Jovi I hope you're recovering from you op.

Esperanza how are you doing?  Hope you're hanging in there and feeling a bit better.

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## wizard

Indekiwi crossed posts.  Hope you're doing ok, are you not   yet?  Particularly as you seem to talk about how impatient you are!      for you x


----------



## indekiwi

Particularly as you seem to talk about how impatient you are! [/quote]

Trust me Wizard, it's not all talk. 

I just want to enjoy being PUPO - I take being  for granted!! 

A-Mx


----------



## Elpida

This thread is getting busy!

Wizard, I hope your scan goes ok and that you can start stimming ASAP.

Rose - I'm sorry you didn't get any answers yesterday, I hope they respond to your email swiftly, the whole thing must be so frustrating. Have they given any indication as to when EC might be?

Analeah - not long till you start - good to have a date.

Thanks for all your thoughts for me. I start stimming this evening and can't wait to start the next phase - whatever this may bring! I'm nervous about doing all the mixing properly, especially as I"m on 6 vials of Menapur, I shall be watching YouTube to remind me! Does anyone know if adding the Menapur will help with tiredness? I would just like a little energy! I had about two weeks of adding thyroxine before starting Buserelin which gave me a taste of what things could be like lol! Although this is still better than the hypothyroid state. I'm off to the GP's in a mo to get my thyroid levels tested again to check they've not gone too high. It's all about the needles at the moment!

E x


----------



## Maya7

Rose, sending you huge  to help you through the next while ... take care and I sincerely hope that everything works out _positively_ for you.

Love
Maya


----------



## wizard

Rose it sounds like you're doing everything possible to help your eggs, i don't have any other suggestions I'm afraid.  I hope things look better tomorrow.

I had my baseline scan today and everything was fine so I have started stimming.  Esperanza I think we are stimming buddies!  I hope your thyroid tests were ok today.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose sounds like you are doing everything that you can do.... Remember quality over quantity every time        Hope you hear about donor soon honey x x


----------



## Roo67

Rose - sounds like you are doing everything you can. 

Hope stimming goes ok for you both, esperenza, maybe stop the dawn dusting and baking 

R x


----------



## Elpida

Did my first stimming injection - took forever to mix all the vials up but i think i had the hang of it by the 6th one! I don't know what I"m going to do if I have to go anywhere, I've had a couple of toilet jabs whilst on the buserelin but how do you manage it with the menapur as well?

Roo, wish I could avoid dawn, would far rather be asleep I can tell you, but it's also a good thing as otherwise I'd get nothing done around the house as it's the only time I have any energy. I've always been a morning person, but these 4 -5 am starts are getting a little dull!

Wizard - hello buddy! How'd you get on?

Rose, so sorry there's no more news for you.


----------



## Roo67

I know the feeling of early morning waking - but I just laze in bed and still get nothing done    

r x


----------



## Damelottie

Snap Roo


----------



## Roo67

What were you doing in hosp again LL ? hope you are feeling better. 

R x


----------



## eddysu

Hi Everyone,

Rose - I can 'hear' in your posts your anxiety.  I think you are doing everything right and as others have said hopefully these eggs will have the quality you need.  Will send positive vibes for your follies to have a growth spurt.  That's what happens to mine - the go along quite slowly at first and then all of the sudden explode at the end.  Are you having blood tests to check the hormone levels?  I know when I did my fresh cycle at LWC they did some blood tests towards the end of the stimms but at ACU this time they did a blood test every time I had a scan and adjusted the stimms accordingly.  Hope everything starts to fall into place for you.

Esperanza - I kept waking early on the buserilin but also stayed in bed.  Maybe I should have gotten up!  Might have made me more tired then in the evening.  Hope the stimming is going ok.  Are you doing the injections at night?  I was doing mine about 10-10:30 so even if I went out I could get home within an hour of that time.

Wizard - hope all is going ok.

Annaleah - glad to hear that you know whats happening for your FET.  I did buserlin for my other cycles and synarel this time and think I found the synarel slightly easier to cope with.  But that might have been because they forgot to reduce my buserilin dose on one of the FETs!  That certainly didn't help.

Hello to anyone else I've missed.

Eddy


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Roo

Oh - the usual  . I started vomiting again on Friday, and then started getting some spasms/cramps around my cervix that worried me, and a nasty discharge (tmi - sorry). So back to the assessment unit again with dehydration and a possible infection. Because I'm over 20 weeks I was on the labour ward this time -    . You'll understand this, but they struggle so much to get the drips in because of the dehydration. They were lovely but yesterday 4 nurses and doctors tried. Finally it went in as they were just about to call an anaethetist to do it. I felt so stupid but I just burst into tears in the end. My arms were both covered in blood and it hurt. Think I was just feeling low and tired anyway  . Got some amazing bruises today  . Anyway, I'm hope with Lotdot - still nauseus and I'll need to wait for results of the swab.
Bubs always has a lovely strong HB tho - its my crappy body thats the problem   .

Thanks for asking lovely    . And in the nicest possible way I hope you get all this soon


----------



## Felix42

Esperanza and Wizard, wishing you lots of  for stimming. Thinking of you with all that mixing too.  

Rose, so sorry to hear that your donor is still not sorted out.  you will look back on this and be thankful that you got the perfect baby for you as a result of the change of donor.   
Sounds like you are doing everything possible (and then some  ) to get those follies happening. As the others say it is quality that counts every time.  

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL- I really hope that you are keeping well and manage to escape hospital.  You have really been through the mill- when do you get your sexing scan!!!!
L x


----------



## wizard

Thanks Felix for the good wishes.  Perhaps your good fortune will catch if you scatter your wishes some more!

LadyLottie how grim for you, I hope you're starting to feel a bit better.

Well Esperanza I'm a real cheat when it comes to the stimming - I'm using a Gonal F pen that I just jab in my meaty thigh, push the trigger and hey presto it's done.  All that mixing sounds a right malarkey.  But Gonal F was what the clinic gave me so I just took it - although I suspect I paid through the nose for it.  I wasn't expecting to start treatment when I did so didn't have time to shop around for the drug bargains....

Eddysu it can't be long now until your OTD.  Absolutely everything possible crossed for you.


----------



## Betty-Boo

E - know what you mean about mixing - I had a mare with mine!!! Mixed it all only for the plunger to fall out of the injection and lost everything!!  Typical...

LL - you've really been through the mill - glad to hear you're home safe and sound and that bubs has a fabulous strgon heartbeat... You take care x 

Rose - how are you honey? x x  

Wizard - all the best honey    

Hello to everyone else...
Take care mini x x


----------



## Elpida

Oh Rose   what a day, I know you're disappointed with your follies, but there are 5 decent ones and I know it's said often but it really does only take one. I hope your cup of tea was good, much needed by the sound of it!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wizard and Esperanza, good luck with your stimming. Es, I hope you manage to get the hang of mixing your drugs  

Annaleah, great that you have dates for your next FET  

LL, hope you are feeling better soon  

Rose, that incident today sounds awful . 
 that one of those 5 follies and your change of donor has a positive outcome for you 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Rose - sorry to hear you had a rough day.  That must have been quite a shock after such an early start.  So you have five good follies let's hope they continue to grow and they give you some lovely eggs on Friday.  They do say that each cycle is different so it is hard to predict how one is going to react cycle per cycle. I have also read on hear that the overies do start to become resistant to fertility drugs after a while so I am not sure if there is much else you can do at this stage to make your follies grow.  Just keep taking the protein and rest up til Friday.

Esperanza - I started off on 6 vials of menopur as well before increasing to 8!  The mixing was a nightmare but it really does become easier with practice.  I wish you all the best with stimming

Wizard - It sounds as though things are moving forward for you.  All the best.


Sima


----------



## lulumead

Oh Rose what a day...hope the tea has helped.

Sending positive vibes for friday      

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rose how horrible for you, to have a bad day- jumpers under the train and tube seem so common these days, but so sad.


----------



## Felix42

Rose, so sorry to hear of your horrible experience. 
Have you got the donor details now and decided? Fingers crossed for those follies for Friday. 

LL, hope you are feeling lots better. You really are going through it. 

Esperanza & Wizard, thinking of you and wishing you both well. 

Love & hugs, Felix xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all, Coco texted and asked me to let you know that she has no internet access at the moment so she cant post but she's thinking of you all and hoping all is going well. As am I! She will be back later next week. Suitcase x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Rose

Keep positive - you're in with a good chance with 5.             (Thats what I had   ) ...  Sorry you were upset about the tragedy on the train ... I had an articulated lorry smash into me just before EC so dont let that stress you... I honestly think that when things go wrong (or we think they're going 'wrong' but we work around them, then things have a habit of working out in unexpected ways.

Take care of yourself for next few days
Maya


----------



## Felix42

Rose, will be thinking of you tomorrow.   
So pleased you sorted out the donor and are feeling comfortable with that. 

Wizard & Ezperanza, hope you're both doing ok.    

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, good luck for EC tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## eddysu

Hi Rose,

Wishing you all the best for your egg collection tomorrow.  Let's hope there were a few follies hiding out of sight of the scan  

I'm glad to hear that LWC have come up with a donor that you feel comfortable with.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Wizard - hope you are doing ok with the stimming.  

Esperanza - is your friends wedding tomorrow?  If so, enjoy yourself!  Are you still waking up early in the morning?

Hello to everyone else.

Eddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose good luck thinking of you
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for tomorrow Rose  
Jovi x


----------



## Damelottie

for tomorrow Rose xxxx


----------



## lulumead

sending lots of positive vibes      rose
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Hope your collection turns up wonderful eggs Rose - hope the procedure goes well.   

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Lots of luck Rose, I hope it goes well and thinking of you.

Thanks all for your good wishes.  I'm okish, still with the bad head and yesterday it was so bad coming back from Coventry I was very sick.  Just got to keep going. TGIF.

Eddysu and indekiwi I'm so hoping you add to the BFPs, and Felix hope the bloods are good today.


----------



## Sima

Hi Rose

Glad to hear you have recovered well after EC.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and I hope all four of your eggs fertilise over night.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose well done for the ec the way I look at it is as long as you have 2 (or are you doing 3 ) embryos to put at a cycle it is a success. Poor you and the gestine but to be honest they are not as bad as the stimming ones. Do them like a dart the deeper witha  Z technique the better and less painful

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, glad EC went okay, hope you have had good news this morning about your embies   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

hi rose

hope all going well with the little egglets and they have done their business. sending some positive vibes     

xx


----------



## wizard

Rose I'm hoping your precious eggs are thriving well and I'm glad to hear EC went smoothly


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Rose and good luck for Monday...

Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Rose that's fantastic news I am so pleased for you.  You must be very relieved and I hope you're feeling more positive now.  

I'm plodding on, drugs still giving me awful migraines.  I'm on day 5 of stimms - should I feel anything yet?!  I don't go back for a scan until day 9 and am a wee bit paranoid nothing is happening....


----------



## lulumead

great news rose.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose brilliant news       Take care and all the best for monday


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose that is great news your little embryos are doing well.
L x


----------



## Sima

Top of the class for fertilisation rates Rose.  Well done and try to relax for Monday.  Good luck with the injection tomorrow.

Wizard - my IVF was so long ago now that I can't remember how I felt on day 5 of stimms.  I don't think I felt much difference until towards the end of stimulation when I started to feel more bloated and teary.  Keep on going and don't forget to keep your tummy warm and take in loads of protein.


----------



## Elpida

Rose - I'm so glad you've chosen a donor and that EC went well  - all the best for ET tomorrow!

Wizard, so sorry that you're feeling poorly still. My first scan is on day 8 so it seems pretty usual.

My friends wedding was beautiful, thank you all for asking. Most odd not drinking, it triggered a whole conversation amongst friends where they all said they could no longer drink gin without thinking of me  . I'm quite sore from the menopur injections and my tummy is getting very bruised - I'm going to run out of space soon! I can definitely feel some activity down there - I find it quite fascinating. The headaches have eased which is a relief. 

E x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wel done on your gestone Rose, pred is probably helping with the rash as when people come into hospital with reactions we give steroids like hydrocortisone as well.

E really pleased to here that the cycle is going well
L x


----------



## Felix42

Rose, that's great news that you did your gestone injection. I know I would be worried too.  for getting through it. Great news about your embies. All is looking very, very good for Monday. 
I've got a feeling about this one!

Esperanza, pleased to hear you are feeling better. Sounds like you have had a rough time with side effects. 

Wizard, hope you are doing ok too honey?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Rose - delighted to read that things are looking so positive ... all the very best for ET..  

Wizard and Esperanza ...      hope those side effects calm down for you..


Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, great news about your embies . Good luck for ET tomorrow  

Es, glad that your cycle is going well even if your tummy is slightly bruised. Also glad that your friends wedding went well 

Wizard, sorry that you are still suffering some side effects 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Hope all goes well tomorrow Rose.   for a BFP in 2wks time. 
You'll soon be PUPO! I bet you can't wait. 

Esperanza and Wizard, hope you're hanging in there. 
  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## wizard

Esperanza really pleased the wedding went well.  I think you're on day 8 today so I hope the scan has gone well.

Thanks sima for the advice, and to felix, maya, rose and lou-ann for your thoughts .  I'm muddling on - still can't feel anything though and getting slightly panicky as it's day 8.  Scan tomorrow  so I'll know for sure then.  It feels like it's really dragging at the moment though, I just want to get to egg collection stage and move on.  The drugs bit is getting wearing .  And I'm very very grumpy


----------



## Elpida

Just a quick update from me. I had my day 8 scan today and I have 5 follies and a few tiny ones, the clinic's cut off is 3 so I'm still set to go ahead with EC on Monday, but have another scan on Friday. My lining is also apparently good (4mm if measuring half or 8mm full). I was initially so relieved that there were some follies there but have felt a bit pants as the day's gone on. I'm on six vials of menopur  and to only have 5 is a little disappointing. I know it only takes 1, but what if there are no eggs? Or if they're poor quality? 

Plus I'm having problems with the injections, I'm running out of space because I'm bruising so badly with the menopur and last night I think I hit  a blood vessel and there's still a horrible lump (there's always a lump after injecting - is this normal?). And I have to buy more pregnyl as my fridge had a blip and froze - although not where the pregnyl's stored - but the clinic have said not to risk it.

Sorry for the moan - PMA will be restored tomorrow, it's just all so nerve wracking. I'm just going to concentrate on bring positive that I've got this far and how exciting this should be - focus on the possibilities that having this treatment affords me - a position I wasn't in  a few months ago.

Good luck for tomorrow Wizard 

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Esperanza - 5 follies are a good start, as Rose says this number will increase and a fab lining too!!!
Rose - sound like you really benn through it with this cycle - I know both me and winky are lucky that our glasgow clinic still treats us even though we're having treatment elsewhere. They've been brilliant/
     For your EC Esperanza and Rose and the fellow 2WWer's       
Take care mini x


----------



## wizard

Esperanza there is still loads of time yet for your follies to grow - another 7 days from your scan if egg collection is Monday.  I hope when you go back on Friday you feel more reassured.  The bruising sounds a bit gruesome you poor thing.  I always use my thigh as I'm a bit squeamish about my (now quite rotund) tummy.

Scan was ok today, I have 7 between 10 and 14mm and about 7 under 10mm.  Back again on Friday for a scan, we're scanning buddies too Esperanza.  Egg collection not scheduled yet but I'm hoping that when I go in on Friday I'll be almost ready and they'll schedule me in for Monday.  I certainly hope so, my belly is already rather large and I'm getting pains.  Another 5 days rather alarms me...  And terrible wind - is that the drugs or all the fruit I'm eating?    Lining is 9.4mm which is ok I think.

Seems to be just me and you Esperanza at the moment, now Rose is on the 2ww.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es and Wizard, all looking good for you both  

Es, hopefully the smaller follies will have caught up with the others by Friday  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## mazlouise

Hi girls,

I was well chuffed to discover a section for us single ladies, so thought I'd say hello!

I'm 34, and single. I have never been lucky enough to meet my 'knight in shining armour', and although I would love to be happily married and tending to my vast brood of children by now, life has not turned out that way. However, I am very aware of my biological clock ticking away, and so have made the decision to start a family on my own. If Mr Right comes along afterwards, then so be it, but for now, my priority is having a child. I NEVER want to get to the point in life where I've left it too late, just because I've never met the right guy, and who knows, maybe I never will.....I can't take that chance. My only regret in life would be not having children, so, with the support of my wonderful family, friends, and work colleagues, who I've threatended with babysitting duties, I'm 'going it alone'!

I've had to go to London to find a sperm bank, and already had 3 unsuccessful IUI attempts. I have no obvious infertility problems, all tests so far having been 'normal'. However, at the start of my first IUI I was extremely positive and optimistic, that within 3 tries, I would definitely be pg! Now, I'm more realistic, and actually scared that even IVF won't work, which was my back-up plan for the IUI's......!

So, I'm at the start of my cycle, and excited to be on the road.....good luck to those having EC soon.....

Mazlouise xx


----------



## mazlouise

Oooops! Have just noticed a thread for newbies! I'll post there too so I don't miss anyone!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mazlouise

Welcome to the thread and best of luck on your IVF journey

L x


----------



## Elpida

Thank you everyone for your encouraging words, it means a lot, you're all so lovely.

Wizard - glad your scan went well - sounds very promising.  We'll know more tomorrow eh? I'm having lots and lots of twinges, goodness knows how you ladies with heaps of follies cope, and OHSS must truly be agony! (Not that I doubted but I I can now at least start to imagine). No wind for me, but things aren't moving as they should IYKWIM (!) and that's before the preogesterone and the GA! I bought several bottles of prune juice today in anticipation 

E x


----------



## Felix42

Wizard and Esperanza, sounds like it is all going well with the two of you but so sorry to hear of those bruises. Hope the scans show more good news tomorrow!   and you both get to have EC on Monday. 

Mazlouise, welcome to the single girls thread. Wishing you lots of  in your treatment.

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## wizard

Esperanza I know exactly what you mean - that was me 2/3 days ago, hence the wind perhaps.  Things on the move know though!

I'm stressing abit (always something eh) about spontaneous ovulation.  I now the d/r should stop that but I've always ovulated when my eggs are quite small - 48hours after a scan measuring my follie at 16mm.  So if I go back tomorrow and find one is 18 or more I'll be so worried I'll ovulate over the weekend as EC won't be done until Monday.  Silly I know but I can't seem to help it...  Get a grip girl  

Welcome Mazlouise and good luck on you journey.  

Felix hope you're enjoy your new status!  So pleased for you x


----------



## Roo67

Wizard and Espenenza   

R x


----------



## wizard

Thanks for the reassurance Rose, and yes I will talk to the clinic tomorrow.  I'm sure they're used to mad hormonal women like me.  I know it's not very rational of me...

Thanks Roo, and Esperanza good luck tomorrow   x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wizard and Esperanza, hope that your scans go well today    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard and Esperanza       for today.

Rose - how its it going with the injections - you are so brave honey     

Mazlouise - welcome and all the best for your treatment honey  

Take care mini x


----------



## wizard

Well I'm feeling a bit fed up, my eggs are slow growers and only 2 are just reaching 16.  So it's more gonal-f being ordered (I ran out on Weds so had another pen delivered yesterday which runs out tomorrow so another order having to go in.  I know I shouldn't be angsting about the cost but that's another £400, just under, which I hadn't planned for).  But I guess it's the disappointment, and slight worry that comes with stimming for longer (14 days by the time I go back on Monday for another scan), plus feeling this is really starting to drag that's bothering me. And I'm so teary, I feel really quite miserable.  I'm working in an organisation today and sat in a corner of the office doing an internal audit and I'm crying over the keyboard.  I don't really know anyone here so it's all feeling a bit lonely. Sorry for the me post  

Esperanza hope it's been good news for you today and you're all set for Monday  

mini and Lou-Ann, thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard       its so bloody hard isn't it.  But remember honey its best to ensure you've got fab mature eggs - which they will be.  
Take care       

Mini x


----------



## indekiwi

Wizard, just a few more days honey and it's all over - time might be dragging and the costs rising but you're coming to the end of all of the misery and you have the nervciting TWW to look forward to some time next week - and it's virtually the weekend now so hopefully you can build in some you time in the sunshine.    

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

wizard  Hope you have some nice things planned for the weekend,. 
r x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Wizard sorry you've had such a horrid day    Think we all need a good cry sometimes to get something out of our system.  It must feel like it's dragging on ..... but you are maximising your chances and will soon be PUPO    Hope you do something nice this weekend  

Esperanza, hope you have some good news  

Take care all
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wizard so sorry it is not going to plan, although it is unfortunate that you have to buy some more gonal f, but beter buying it if you need than being told to buy loads more and be left with it.
l x


----------



## Candee

Hi
I don't know if this is the right place to post this and sorry to bust in on the thread, but
I am trying to sort out donor sperm and I don't really know what I am doing  
I will need to import it into South Africa for my treatment in July. 
I have a few questions that I hope people may know the answer to!
1) My mum thinks that I am rhesus negative because she is, does this make a difference when picking sperm?
    I want to use the ESB but they don't have on rhesus neg open donors - all the SA donors are anonymous so
    I wanted an ESB open donor.
2) How many units do you need to order for IVF? 
3) Do I order ICI or IUI 
Many thanks for any help and sorry if these questions have been answered before - I have tried searching,
honest.
Thanks
Candee


----------



## indekiwi

Hi Candee,

Can't help you with most of your queries but hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be along shortly.  In the UK, you would need four straws of semen for IVF, or one for ICSI (where each egg is fertilised individually by a single sperm).  For IUI, you would need one or two straws, depending on the procedure followed by the clinic (some baste once, some twice).  So presumably you would order ICI.  You might want to speak to your clinic in SA and find out from them what they / you need.  Also, relatively few of the women posting on the IVF thread have imported sperm from memory, but a load of the women on the Abroadies thread have so you might be better off posting your queries there.

Good luck!

A-Mx


----------



## Candee

Thanks for your speedy reply Indekiwi!
I will post on the abroadies aswell!


----------



## Damelottie

Wizard


----------



## Betty-Boo

Candee - I imported from ESB to the UK - then sent it to Czech but that's another story...
I was advised by my embryologist that for IVF I would be best starting off with 3 ICI vials.  No need for the IUI vials unless you're having IUI.  
There is an american site too Xytec - which Patterdale used (I believe) - they may have more choice regarding rhesus neg donors.  I went for a donor with the same rhesus group as myself as I didn't want to cuase ny more complications.  I know for negative blood groups its probably a bit more important.  
Best bet would be to get your blood group sorted first though.  I know I'm different to both parents and siblings - they are all AB+ and I'm B+ (not much different) - however if your dad was + you may have inherited his blood group.  Best to check.
Hope that helps and good luck with finding your donor / treatment.
Mini x


----------



## Candee

Hi,
Thanks for the help everyone. I have found Cryos and am having a look at them too!
Cheers
Candee


----------



## Elpida

Oh Wizard   sorry the scan didn't show better results. I hope the extra meds do the trick over the weekend - do you have nice things planned? It's so hard coping with the emotional and uncertain nature of this treatment and all the extra hormones don't make things any easier. 


My scan was good - the 5 are still there and of a good size (can't remember the numbers, I was having a little weep out of relief at the time) and 4 that might / might not catch up by MOnday when I go in for EC. The lining was also good. Last lot of drugs, plus trigger tonight.

I'll have a search in a minute, but do any of you recall a recent article on eSet having a higher sucess rate?

E x


----------



## wizard

Thanks everyone for your hugs and good wishes.  Esperanza great news you're on track for Monday and I hope those smaller ones do some ctaching up over the next 40+ hours.  What dose are you on?

The clinic called me yesterday afternoon and arranged for me to be scanned tomorrow rather than Monday.  That's made me feel much better, partly because I hope I'll have a few that have reached 18 by then and can go in for EC on Tuesday, and partly because it's so much easier with work.  

Candee I think most of your queries have been answered, but on the rhesus issue my friend got sperm from the ESB and there was the rhesus difference and when she got pregnant she just had the jab so even if you don't match there are solutions.

Regarding number of vials - well it would be great if we could predict that!  You might want to consider sibling sperm and shipping costs though, I hate to say it but if you need more than 2 goes then you will need to order more and can't be guaranteed they will have any when you want it, plus the shipping charge again.  If it was me I might plump for 3.  Good luck.


----------



## Elpida

Wizard - good that the clinic will scan you tomorrow, i'll have everything crossed that there'll be good news. I'm on six vials of menopur as my amh was on the low side.

Hi Candee - sorry not to offer any advice but I've no experience of importing sperm - welcome though!

E x


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Can I ask who told you you needed 2 straws for ICSI, I am going to Reprofit and was told I would only need one straw per cycle (because they only need a very small amount of sperm to perform ICSI), now I am worried that I will need more than one straw for each cycle. 

Sarah x x


----------



## wizard

midnightaction, if you're having ICSI it really should only be the one vial that's needed.  That's what I've been told anyway, although it's a London clinic and not reprofit.  Good luck


----------



## Maya7

Midnight - dont worry about only the one vial ... I didnt ask anyone how many - just shipped one as I decided it was going to work and with CSI that was enough... it was...

Best of luck
Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, glad that your scan went well, good luck with your last lot of drugs this evening 

Wizard, good that your clinic will scan you tomorrow, hope all goes well  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah - I ordered three, but def only one has been used so far - so it seems like only one needed per cycle. Perhaps S just being cautious in case of any problems?

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

Morning ladies...have been reading and not posting so attempting a catch up now!

E - good luck for egg collection on Monday...hope they are plumping up nicely.

wizard - hope your follies do there thing in time for EC.

Candee - i ordered one vial of ICI from ESB for IVF in this country, that's what the ESB people and clinic told me I would need, one per go.  I decided to only do one at a time as my clinic wanted to charge £250 storage so didn't make much financial sense, so have taken the risk of one at a time.

Think everyone else is on the abroadies to I'll head there next.

Eek...I will be on here in about 12 days time!

xx


----------



## Elpida

Home from EC - 11 eggs! not sure where they came from   Fingers crossed that they're happy in their meeting with the     this afternoon and for a positive phone cal in the morning.

Wizard - any news? Thinking of you


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es - brilliant news here's to there being a lot of fireworks in that petri dish tonight honey       
Mini x


----------



## Roo67

Great news Esperenza -   for fab news in the morning.

r x


----------



## Maya7

Fingers crossed for good fertilisation, Esperanza ... Am sure you're really living up to your name today..


Maya


----------



## indekiwi

Esperanza, what a result!  Good for you hun, and hope those eggs get mighty friendly with Mr Sperm tonight!

A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck for tomorrows call Esperanza xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Congratulations E 11 is great, hope that you are feeling ok and that you have a lovely call tomorrow from the lab

L x


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Esperanza.  Excellent result.  Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, 11 eggs - that's great news, hope that they 'get it on' with the   tonight.   for your phone call tomorrow.

Wizard, how are you? Any news?

Lou-Ann x


----------



## wizard

Esperanza that's fantastic!  I'm so very pleased for you, I hope all is going swimmingly (!) in that dish and I'm waiting for some even better news from you tomorrow.

Thanks for asking folks about how I'm getting on.  To cut a long story short I'm scheduled in for EC on Weds.  Had a not so good scan experience yesterday, after which, with 5 weeks of synarel inside me and 13 days of Gonal F at 300iu I rather lost the plot.... 

I don't know how many follies there were yesterday, the doctor who scanned me was away with the fairies but I know I had one at 17 and one at 18 so hoping by Wednesday a few of the medium range ones will have caught up.  A bit anxious but only time will tell.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard - don't worry about losing the plot - have been doing it since started the meds!!      Hey hormonal women - don't mess with us!!

All the best for EC on wednesday honey       
Take care mini x x


----------



## wizard

Thanks mini   I did alarm myself though....

Quick question re: trigger shot.  Should I do it in my tummy, my thigh or doesn't it matter?  And it's a pre-filled syringe with quite a lot of air, I assume I have to prime it to get the air out before injecting.  Have read the leaflet and it doesn't say and my clinic didn't go through the injection with me.


----------



## Roo67

I've not heard of a trigger in a prefilled syringe so can't really help there...... but with the clexane you shouldn't get rid of the air, it is designed that way so maybe trigger is too.

R x


----------



## wizard

Thanks everyone - do I do tummy or thigh though - where did you do yours?  After all it's basically the same drug, preloaded in a syringe or mixed (Roo??). x


----------



## Roo67

I've always did mine in stomach, hurt a lot less than in thigh.

r x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wizard said:


> Thanks mini  I did alarm myself though....
> 
> Quick question re: trigger shot. Should I do it in my tummy, my thigh or doesn't it matter? And it's a pre-filled syringe with quite a lot of air, I assume I have to prime it to get the air out before injecting. Have read the leaflet and it doesn't say and my clinic didn't go through the injection with me.


Are your triggering with prgnyl or Overtrille? Pregnyl you have to add the water to the powder and people get a dose of between 5000 and 15000 (10-15 is the usual). It is a small subcut injection, stings a bit. Overtrille I recall is a prefilled syringe but I would ring the clinic and ask them to talk it through with you as it is a long time since I used it- or maybe post on peer thread as there will be others doing the same drugs. I always did the tummy as there is plenty of meat!! but thighs is also fine as it is a sub cut injection like stimming

With Clexane you shouldn't expel the air bubble it is part of the concept and the air bubble forces all the medication up the needle and into you and the air travels into the hub f the needle.

L x


----------



## wizard

Thanks JJ (it's Ovitrelle) and Roo.  Called the clinic too for reassurance.  Funny you both prefer the tummy - I'm a thigh girl!


----------



## lulumead

Great news E - hope they have fun in the dish over night  

wizard: good luck for weds.
x


----------

